# Drivel right on into December #48



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2012)

Trying to talk Bubbette into some squid and crawfish at the Hibachi Buffet AND making my own batch of deer jerky spice mix. Hope it works!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 30, 2012)

king


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2012)

fresh as new fallen snow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fresh as new fallen snow.



and slooooow as ketchup. 
Well, i guess i'll load the deer jerky in the dehydrator while Bubbette takes a shower before we go out to eat.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

for one of the sweetest guys here on GON........  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7424602&posted=1#post7424602


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

ggrrrrr my 'puter isn't acting right, can't use my "smilies", sumthin ain't right! gggggrrrrrr


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ggrrrrr my 'puter isn't acting right, can't use my "smilies", sumthin ain't right! gggggrrrrrr



Maybe it is in a bad mood. Try the frownies.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe it is in a bad mood. Try the frownies.



naawww, it ain't that neither, gotta find "Tiny" and see if he can help me with this.............. be back later, maybe, possibly........ we'll see............. *BIG GRIN*......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

OK, I used to have "Tiny" -Jason in my phone.......... WOBERTTTT, you got his number????????


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2012)

Bought my self a gun for the first time today, feels great.

Marlin bolt action .17HMR.... look out yotes, wildcats an foxes ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Bought my self a gun for the first time today, feels great.
> 
> Marlin bolt action .17HMR.... look out yotes, wildcats an foxes ...



Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh yeeeessss, fresh as the new falling sno....PFFFTTTTT, oops. sawry. No deer meat for msh22 tonight, but saw 5, one was a hawt lil young doe with a lil spike all in lust, will be there brite n early in the A M. Slip, that's a good gun buddy.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Oh yeeeessss, fresh as the new falling sno....PFFFTTTTT, oops. sawry. No deer meat for msh22 tonight, but saw 5, one was a hawt lil young doe with a lil spike all in lust, will be there brite n early in the A M. Slip, that's a good gun buddy.


Git me one tooo, pwease!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks yall, now just gotta do a bit of scope shoppin...Never owned anything with a bull barrel before but i hear you can reach out an touch em with a already well suited caliber for it, so i dont wanna limit the gun with the scope i put on it, but .... money dont grow on trees either...Oh well, gots plenty of time 'fore deer season is over and i can target the toothy ones.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2012)

I wonder if there's a sweet 17 style thats gooder than the rest


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2012)

Mebbe this was what I was thinkin http://www.bsaoptics.com/family.aspx?familyID=13&filter=%


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2012)

Yep that was it hank  You on it tonite son


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe this was what I was thinkin http://www.bsaoptics.com/family.aspx?familyID=13&filter=%


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2012)

slip said:


>



Never owned a BSA, but shot a few. Seemed like good scopes to me.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 30, 2012)

Lawd...gonna have to start a "donate a deer to Sugar Plum" thread. My freezer is lookin' SAD.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Lawd...gonna have to start a "donate a deer to Sugar Plum" thread. My freezer is lookin' SAD.



Caint kill em at home  Imma goin in the AM


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I wonder if there's a sweet 17 style thats gooder than the rest





Hankus said:


> Mebbe this was what I was thinkin http://www.bsaoptics.com/family.aspx?familyID=13&filter=%





Hankus said:


> Yep that was it hank  You on it tonite son





Hankus said:


> Never owned a BSA, but shot a few. Seemed like good scopes to me.



Hey Self meet Self 
Nice to meet ya Self







They make pills for this


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Lawd...gonna have to start a "donate a deer to Sugar Plum" thread. My freezer is lookin' SAD.



Know the feeling girlfriend. Guess I'ma gonna have to start hunting them pretty deer and let the ducks fly.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Caint kill em at home  Imma goin in the AM



I know. But it's SO nice to be able to sleep in a bit...

Hayley wants to go in the mornin'. Guess we'll give it a go. Good luck to ya!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Know the feeling girlfriend. Guess I'ma gonna have to start hunting them pretty deer and let the ducks fly.



Ain't had much time to hunt, at all. Hopefully, I'll get more accomplished now!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Hey Self meet Self
> Nice to meet ya Self
> 
> 
> ...



I wish the pills made me this way, then  have an excuse


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I know. But it's SO nice to be able to sleep in a bit...
> 
> Hayley wants to go in the mornin'. Guess we'll give it a go. Good luck to ya!
> 
> ...



Good luck Hayley


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Thanks yall, now just gotta do a bit of scope shoppin...Never owned anything with a bull barrel before but i hear you can reach out an touch em with a already well suited caliber for it, so i dont wanna limit the gun with the scope i put on it, but .... money dont grow on trees either...Oh well, gots plenty of time 'fore deer season is over and i can target the toothy ones.


Moppett, if ANYONE can do it, it's you, now GO GIT'EM!!



Sugar Plum said:


> Lawd...gonna have to start a "donate a deer to Sugar Plum" thread. My freezer is lookin' SAD.


 MIne too, Sugah, Mine too, and it ain't from trying!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Know the feeling girlfriend. Guess I'ma gonna have to start hunting them pretty deer and let the ducks fly.


Ducks fly????????? I don't do nuttin but deer hunt & let's just say, I ain't real happy rat now.............
At least my little frwiend are back working!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Good luck Hayley







Keebs said:


> MIne too, Sugah, Mine too, and it ain't from trying!



Hope you get one soon, too!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hope you get one soon, too!


thanks me too, meeeeeeeeee too!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2012)

May they be a driveler blood bath in the woods tomorrow


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Bubbette!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OK, I used to have "Tiny" -Jason in my phone.......... WOBERTTTT, you got his number????????



PM incoming!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2012)

VLK


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> PM incoming!



Was Bubbette upset that you stopped the shaving of Hankus so early into the squirm time crunch


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2012)

I hope all yall get you a few deer before the season is over, still plenty of time.

I had to take two weeks off to clear some air but now its on again, werk permitting....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2012)

Good evening folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Was Bubbette upset that you stopped the shaving of Hankus so early into the squirm time crunch



can somebody translate?


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> can somebody translate?



YOu sure you want to know


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 30, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!



howdy do


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I know. But it's SO nice to be able to sleep in a bit...
> 
> Hayley wants to go in the mornin'. Guess we'll give it a go. Good luck to ya!
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Moppett, if ANYONE can do it, it's you, now GO GIT'EM!!
> 
> 
> MIne too, Sugah, Mine too, and it ain't from trying!
> ...



Good luck to y'all!

I feel so blessed this year! This has been the 1st time in at least 2 years that we've had deer meat in the freezer! We didn't even have any doves this year! So it is VERY nice to finally have some deer meat!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> can somebody translate?






crappiedex said:


> howdy do


Guess you don't hang with the crowd that goes to Chester Deans for lunch??


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 30, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Guess you don't hang with the crowd that goes to Chester Deans for lunch??



Go over there sometimes. I try to stay out in da woods.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> YOu sure you want to know



good point.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Go over there sometimes. I try to stay out in da woods.


I see them blue shirts nearly every time I go there..........Ain't seen you with them yet!!


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 30, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I see them blue shirts nearly every time I go there..........Ain't seen you with them yet!!



They not the cool kids


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> They not the cool kids


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 30, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Quick mart has the best food to me. chicken and ribs are off the chain.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Quick mart has the best food to me. chicken and ribs are off the chain.


Are you talking about the one just south of Tennile??......Yes they do have some awesome ribs!!

Never tried the chicken though


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> PM incoming!


 TY


slip said:


> I hope all yall get you a few deer before the season is over, still plenty of time.
> 
> I had to take two weeks off to clear some air but now its on again, werk permitting....


Go Slip, Go Slip, Gooooo Sliiiiiiip!!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!


 Heeelllloooooo RUtt...........
I feel so blessed this year! This has been the 1st time in at least 2 years that we've had deer meat in the freezer! We didn't even have any doves this year! So it is VERY nice to finally have some deer meat![/quote]
I'm just now getting into squirrel huntin, somethin diff'nt from deer, but Lawd Have Mercy, I LOVE deer meat!


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 30, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Are you talking about the one just south of Tennile??......Yes they do have some awesome ribs!!
> 
> Never tried the chicken though



yep, sauce is good stuff

yall have a good night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> TY
> 
> Go Slip, Go Slip, Gooooo Sliiiiiiip!!!
> 
> ...


I'm just now getting into squirrel huntin, somethin diff'nt from deer, but Lawd Have Mercy, I LOVE deer meat![/QUOTE]Hello Darlin!!



crappiedex said:


> yep, sauce is good stuff
> 
> yall have a good night.


Later dex!!


Kang!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm just now getting into squirrel huntin, somethin diff'nt from deer, but Lawd Have Mercy, I LOVE deer meat!



You got a place to shoot tree rats?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a place to shoot tree rats?


As long as you ain't calling me Darlin we might could work something out!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> As long as you ain't calling me Darlin we might could work something out!!



It's more for the boy than for me. I ain't none too fond of tree rats, but then, never had anyone fix em' so they taste like something besides tree rat either. He's been askin to go kill some for a couple of years now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's more for the boy than for me. I ain't none too fond of tree rats, but then, never had anyone fix em' so they taste like something besides tree rat either. He's been askin to go kill some for a couple of years now.


No guarantees, but after deer season is over I can provide a place!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> No guarantees, but after deer season is over I can provide a place!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a place to shoot tree rats?



My lease is infested with tree rats!
Big Tim and I plan to have a holy war on the little nut crunchers as soon as deer season is over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My lease is infested with tree rats!
> Big Tim and I plan to have a holy war on the little nut crunchers as soon as deer season is over.



They like corn also.
Wait !!! Is baiting for squirrels legal?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They like corn also.
> Wait !!! Is baiting for squirrels legal?


That is a good question, and I don't have a good answer for it!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mornin drivelers. I'm off work but my mind is still on night shift. Can't sleep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I might slip into the woods and see if a foolish timber goat walks by so I put on the big pot this morning






Thinking I might eat a bite before I go


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 1, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast gobble. What up Neil. Off to da tree. Oh, GO DAWGS


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2012)

My guts is all in an uproar, no tree time this mornjn.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> mornin boyz n gurlz. Thanks for the coffee and breakfast gobble. What up Neil. Off to da tree. Oh, GO DAWGS



No tree this morning bro. Gotta spend the day wif da better half. It's her birthday and I'm fixing her breakfast this morning. We gunna have eggs, grits, biscuits, deer tenderloin and whatever else inspires me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They like corn also.
> Wait !!! Is baiting for squirrels legal?



I don't remember ever hearing of a ticket for hunting squirrels over bait.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2012)

Rough. I feel old and slam give out this mornin`...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Mornin folks!! Might need a little hair of the dog today.....it was a grey goose kind of night!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Rough. I feel old and slam give out this mornin`...



Nothing a swamp under your feet and a gun in your hand won't fix.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!! Might need a little hair of the dog today.....it was a grey goose kind of night!


you can't hide money.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

kracker said:


> you can't hide money.....



Cain't hide broke either!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


>






Fixin to


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh Niccccccccccc. I got somepin somepin for ya!


----------



## kracker (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't hide broke either!!


that's why Mr. Boston is usually my tater juice of choice.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to


Fixin to head to da woods............ just to admire the scenery, that's all...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Niccccccccccc. I got somepin somepin for ya!


 I could have SWORN I saw my name on one of dem!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

ROOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL TIIIIIIIIIIIDE  ROOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL!!!!
Here we go, people!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2012)

Pretty good defensive series fer us there


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2012)

Ogletree


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Niccccccccccc. I got somepin somepin for ya!





I do dearly love a buttermilk pie!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2012)

Lawd today was one of nightmares.
Could always be worse but if it was they'd have to pay me more.




Hows yall ?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 1, 2012)

Rollin Rollin Rollin.......... 



Big Ol' ROLL TIDE live from the Wooden Nickel Pub.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Lawd today was one of nightmares.
> Could always be worse but if it was they'd have to pay me more.
> 
> 
> ...



Cussin Bobo


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Rollin Rollin Rollin..........
> 
> 
> 
> Big Ol' ROLL TIDE live from the Wooden Nickel Pub.



Have a big ol drank for me!  
I'm chuggin' a Dew Throwback!


Hankus said:


> Cussin Bobo



I'm cussin' Nussmeier! Took him a whole half before he decided to ditch the pass and ram the ball straight ahead.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2012)

That`s the first football game that I watched all of in probably 30 years, and it was a good one. I was hopin` to see Georgia win, but congratulations to Alabama. I hope ya`ll pound Notre Dame into dust.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s the first football game that I watched all of in probably 30 years, and it was a good one. I was hopin` to see Georgia win, but congratulations to Alabama. I hope ya`ll pound Notre Dame into dust.



Thank you for being so ............. I'm - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Georgia lost. Your post is makin me a little .......better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, congrats to Bama!!! Georgia should hold their heads high, it was a great game no matter how you look at it.

For now though, it's Roll Tide!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you for being so ............. I'm - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Georgia lost. Your post is makin me a little .......better.



Cyber hugs for you, Miss Dawg.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's more for the boy than for me. I ain't none too fond of tree rats, but then, never had anyone fix em' so they taste like something besides tree rat either. He's been askin to go kill some for a couple of years now.



Too bad y'all aren't closer. Rob has been gettin' purty lucky here, lately. Brought home at least 3 every trip. Versie (our tree dog) is doing AWESOME! Y'all would have some fun chasin' him through the woods!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Too bad y'all aren't closer. Rob has been gettin' purty lucky here, lately. Brought home at least 3 every trip. Versie (our tree dog) is doing AWESOME! Y'all would have some fun chasin' him through the woods!



 Well looky here!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Cyber hugs for you, Miss Dawg.



Thank you. Much needed. GAWD I love my Dawgs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

VLK


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well looky here!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>





Y'all doin ok???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all doin ok???



We're doin' good. Just gettin' ready for Christmas. 

How about y'all?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> We're doin' good. Just gettin' ready for Christmas.
> 
> How about y'all?



 Maybe we can get together for a coffee and snacks or sumpin before Christmas!! 

Doin good! *knock on wood* 

Same here, goin to Illinois again this year for MizT's family!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Can't believe we were so wrapped up in the game that we forgot supper. Got some italian sausage on the George Foreman grill now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2012)

Good gawd I'm worn out after that slobber knocker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Can't believe we were so wrapped up in the game that we forgot supper. Got some italian sausage on the George Foreman grill now.



Same here....had some wings, but evidently not enough, too involved in armchair quarter backing 

 <------- Pizza wiff chipotle sauce and a cold un 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good gawd I'm worn out after that slobber knocker.



I think I sat down for a couple minutes


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe we can get together for a coffee and snacks or sumpin before Christmas!!
> 
> Doin good! *knock on wood*
> 
> Same here, goin to Illinois again this year for MizT's family!



Yes! We should TOTALLY get together! I miss y'all! 

We're stayin' home. It's too much trouble to take kids and presents and everything out of state with us. The family can come to US


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good gawd I'm worn out after that slobber knocker.



Er, uh, hmm, Better not.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yes! We should TOTALLY get together! I miss y'all!
> 
> We're stayin' home. It's too much trouble to take kids and presents and everything out of state with us. The family can come to US



Ok, we would love to!! Gonna be gone for quite a few days starting tomorrow, but not leaving for Christmas until later on down the road.

You ought to see us, 4 of us with all the gifts, luggage, and two dogs for 750 miles


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Er, uh, hmm, Better not.....



Awwww Hail!!!

Da Queen!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, we would love to!! Gonna be gone for quite a few days starting tomorrow, but not leaving for Christmas until later on down the road.
> 
> You ought to see us, 4 of us with all the gifts, luggage, and two dogs for 750 miles



Sounds like quite a trip! 

Send me a note when you get back and we'll plan something! I'm headed to bed. Gonna try and shoot a seer in the mornin'!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Awwww Hail!!!
> 
> Da Queen!!





I kinda like being able to post on the forum. Figured I'd better just hold my tongue


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sounds like quite a trip!
> 
> Send me a note when you get back and we'll plan something! I'm headed to bed. Gonna try and shoot a seer in the mornin'!



10-4, trip ain't the word for it 



Sugar Plum said:


> I kinda like being able to post on the forum. Figured I'd better just hold my tongue



 Suspense!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Awwww Hail!!!
> 
> Da Queen!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


>



Awwww Hail!!

Da Princess!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I kinda like being able to post on the forum. Figured I'd better just hold my tongue



Don't bite your fingers..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't bite your fingers..



Whatcha wanna bet it was difficult to catch.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Niccccccccccc. I got somepin somepin for ya!



*Perk*

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatcha wanna bet it was difficult to catch.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> *Perk*
> 
> Good evening folks!!



If you have any luck, stash me a slice!! 

Evenin!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatcha wanna bet it was difficult to catch.....



You reckon she used salad tongs or just her fingers?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You reckon she used salad tongs or just her fingers?





Faked it out with salad tongs, snuck up and snatched a strangle hold wit da fangers...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Faked it out with salad tongs, snuck up and snatched a strangle hold wit da fangers...



Reckin there was a tongue stud she could lasso or was it just a slimy finger grab?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reckin there was a tongue stud she could lasso or was it just a slimy finger grab?



Prolly had to convince her teeth to join in!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Prolly had to convince her teeth to join in!!!



I'm still stuck on the salad tongs..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm still stuck on the salad tongs..



Worst case scenario......an ice pick!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)

I seed ya!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Night night Youngins


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Night night Youngins



Night, KY!
It'll hurt less in the morning.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Night night Youngins


Didja lose a bet??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Didja lose a bet??



When did you first get suspicious?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> When did you first get suspicious?


I think the avatar gave it away!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Cant sneak anything bt you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You reckon she used salad tongs or just her fingers?



vascular clamp.  

Well Sunday has arrived and ole' mr. sol isn't up yet.  At least here in the ETZ but the coffee is hot and I have faith the world is still spinning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

Ahhhh Coffeeeeee..


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2012)

Where is my consolation deer


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh what a beautiful morning
Oh what a beautiful day!

Coffee is most excellent today.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh what a beautiful morning
> Oh what a beautiful day!
> 
> Coffee is most excellent today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh what a beautiful morning
> Oh what a beautiful day!
> 
> Coffee is most excellent today.



That it tis.....gotta travel late this aft though! Gonna be a long trip after it's all said and done  but I won't travel again until we go to Illinois for Christmas


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That it tis.....gotta travel late this aft though! Gonna be a long trip after it's all said and done  but I won't travel again until we go to Illinois for Christmas



Y'all have a safe trip Jeff!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning Folks!!..........Just passing through.

Headed over to Occonee WMA To visit with TNGirl, and Jake Allen, and the rest of the Central Ga. TBG


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Y'all have a safe trip Jeff!



Will do, thanks Crickett!! It's just to Greesboro, NC tonight. Tomorrow night we leave there and head back down to N. Charleston, SC after working all day. That will be the tough one. Wednesday we head back north to Norfolk for the annual "Tribute to the Troops"  for 5 days.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Morning Folks!!..........Just passing through.
> 
> Headed over to Occonee WMA To visit with TNGirl, and Jake Allen, and the rest of the Central Ga. TBG



 Say Hello from us!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

just 17 more hours till i'm officially off call. Go clock go!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do, thanks Crickett!! It's just to Greesboro, NC tonight. Tomorrow night we leave there and head back down to N. Charleston, SC after working all day. That will be the tough one. Wednesday we head back north to Norfolk for the annual "Tribute to the Troops"  for 5 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Say Hello from us!!


 Safe travels!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> just 17 more hours till i'm officially off call. Go clock go!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2012)

I ain't cut out for all this jet setting around, hour and half flight does beat a 12 hr drive though !!!  Did get to see some of my yankee cousins that I haven't seen in years.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't cut out for all this jet setting around, hour and half flight does beat a 12 hr drive though !!!  Did get to see some of my yankee cousins that I haven't seen in years.


Yep........... I got a call yesterday, an Aunt died, waiting to hear when the funeral is........ that just leaves my Mama and one of her brothers and 2 sister in laws if I figured right, from her side of the family.....


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't cut out for all this jet setting around, hour and half flight does beat a 12 hr drive though !!!  Did get to see some of my yankee cousins that I haven't seen in years.



Welcome back Quack!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't cut out for all this jet setting around, hour and half flight does beat a 12 hr drive though !!!  Did get to see some of my yankee cousins that I haven't seen in years.



Welcome home, Quack-bro!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yep........... I got a call yesterday, an Aunt died, waiting to hear when the funeral is........ that just leaves my Mama and one of her brothers and 2 sister in laws if I figured right, from her side of the family.....



So sorry Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> So sorry Keebs


 thanks, it's sad when you think my Mama came from a family of 10 siblings and now it's down to just the two plus love-in-laws.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Safe travels!



I can't drive 55!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't cut out for all this jet setting around, hour and half flight does beat a 12 hr drive though !!!  Did get to see some of my yankee cousins that I haven't seen in years.



_You've_ got yankee cousins?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I can't drive 55!!!
> 
> _*And no texting & driving!!!*_
> 
> _You've_ got yankee cousins?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thanks, it's sad when you think my Mama came from a family of 10 siblings and now it's down to just the two plus love-in-laws.......



Oh wow 

Both my parents came from a big family lots of siblings! My dad is the only 1 on his side that has passed & my mom lost a brother in '03 or '04.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yep........... I got a call yesterday, an Aunt died, waiting to hear when the funeral is........ that just leaves my Mama and one of her brothers and 2 sister in laws if I figured right, from her side of the family.....





Sorry to hear Keebs, my family is quickly dwindling too.





rhbama3 said:


> Welcome home, Quack-bro!





Thanks Pookie, good luck next week !!! 




Crickett said:


> Welcome back Quack!





Hiya Crickett, thanks !! 





Safe travels Chief bro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



You know I don't do that!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry to hear Keebs, my family is quickly dwindling too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, welcome home!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 2, 2012)

What up boyz n gurlz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> What up boyz n gurlz.



 Just bidin my time for I gotta go!!!


Kang H22!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> What up boyz n gurlz.



Mandy recovered yet after last night? She seemed a might angry after the game was over.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2012)

Think I'll go do some work on my bird field . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmm, Sharon Stone nekkid !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2012)

All packed up!! I'm dreadin this trip...


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Mandy recovered yet after last night? She seemed a might angry after the game was over.



We still bumbed out. It were not a happy evening at da Cafe'356. Still did a WHOLE lot better than I xpected. Kinda wanted this one so I could watch them play the lepercons; was at the NCG last time we beat them, I just don't member a whole lot of the game. I know I was there cause there were pics, and I was in them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2012)

I  Sharon Stone, she ain't skeered to get nekkid!!

Finished the bird field, gotta get Christmas decorations out of the attic . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I  Sharon Stone, she ain't skeered to get nekkid!!
> 
> Finished the bird field, gotta get Christmas decorations out of the attic . . .



 

Started on da tree, some of the lights didn't work 

MizT went to get some and wound up having to go to about 3-4 different places to get'em


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Mandy recovered yet after last night? She seemed a might angry after the game was over.










Jeff C. said:


> All packed up!! I'm dreadin this trip...





Jeff C. said:


> Started on da tree, some of the lights didn't work
> 
> MizT went to get some and wound up having to go to about 3-4 different places to get'em


Safe trip! 
You a day late and a dolla shawt. All decorations up. Gifts wrapped, now it's time for baking!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2012)

Welp, Cashed in the mega bega lotto ticket thingy. I got a whoppin 4 dollas. What in da world am I gonna spend it on decisions decisions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Safe trip!
> You a day late and a dolla shawt. All decorations up. Gifts wrapped, now it's time for baking!



Thank ya darlin 

Yeah, we a little behind schedule. I went out of town and MizT got sick. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Welp, Cashed in the mega bega lotto ticket thingy. I got a whoppin 4 dollas. What in da world am I gonna spend it on decisions decisions.



Mo tickets!! 

A'ight I'm outta here, y'all have a good week!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Safe trip!
> You a day late and a dolla shawt. All decorations up. Gifts wrapped, now it's time for baking!



Aww, man......
I get a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Jeff gets a  .
It wasn't personal.....
I still wuv ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Aww, man......
> I get a
> 
> 
> ...



Who couldn't wuv you Wobert Woo
Your team is another story.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who couldn't wuv you Wobert Woo
> Your team is another story.



You want some oil lamps? EW style?

Here's a couple of Bailey's Oil lamps I concocted...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Safe trip!
> You a day late and a dolla shawt. All decorations up. Gifts wrapped, now it's time for baking!



Our trees been up for a week! Haven't wrapped anything yet! 

Now I just gotta figure out what to bake!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want some oil lamps? EW style?
> 
> Here's a couple of Bailey's Oil lamps I concocted...
> 
> View attachment 702259



What's a cuz gotta to do to get one of them fancy lamps?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want some oil lamps? EW style?
> 
> Here's a couple of Bailey's Oil lamps I concocted...
> 
> View attachment 702259



VERY kewl! I love it! 
You could sell those at the Judson House!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> What's a cuz gotta to do to get one of them fancy lamps?



Provide the bottle with a metal screw on cap and I can hook you up.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> VERY kewl! I love it!
> You could sell those at the Judson House!



That would take all of the fun out of it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Our trees been up for a week! Haven't wrapped anything yet!
> 
> Now I just gotta figure out what to bake!
> 
> ...



For Real. Wouldn't that look pretty around da pool. 

Already done cookies, ranch crackers, more cookies and buttermilk pie. Gave away the cookies I made this morning already.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> For Real. Wouldn't that look pretty around da pool.
> 
> Already done cookies, ranch crackers, more cookies and buttermilk pie. Gave away the cookies I made this morning already.



I'm workin on some wine / clear liquor bottles with a glass top for a small wick to use paraffin oil for indoor use. They are proud of that paraffin oil...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want some oil lamps? EW style?
> 
> Here's a couple of Bailey's Oil lamps I concocted...
> 
> View attachment 702259



Bailey's Oil Lamps?
When did they change the name from molotov cocktails? Do the new one blow up as good as the old ones?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bailey's Oil Lamps?
> When did they change the name from molotov cocktails? Do the new one blow up as good as the old ones?



I imagine if you were to throw it and bust it you could get quite the good BBQ effect from it. These 1/2 inch fiberglass wicks cost a little bit more than an old torn up t-shirt do though...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm workin on some wine / clear liquor bottles with a glass top for a small wick to use paraffin oil for indoor use. They are proud of that paraffin oil...



Reckon I could put cintranila (how ever you spell it) in them pretty things? I'm fixin to start saving bottles.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Reckon I could put cintranila (how ever you spell it) in them pretty things? I'm fixin to start saving bottles.



Yep, but don't burn it indoors.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, but don't burn it indoors.



I aint THAT dumb.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Provide the bottle with a metal screw on cap and I can hook you up.
> 
> 
> 
> That would take all of the fun out of it.



I may have a couple of bottles layin around somewhere! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> For Real. Wouldn't that look pretty around da pool.
> 
> Already done cookies, ranch crackers, more cookies and buttermilk pie. Gave away the cookies I made this morning already.



Wish we had a pool! 

I'll probably end up baking cookies & a carrot cake! I don't much care for carrot cake but my hubby loves it so guess I'll bake it for him!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint THAT dumb.





Crickett said:


> I may have a couple of bottles layin around somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just sent you girls a link to some really cool wick inserts for your bottles.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I may have a couple of bottles layin around somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carrot cake is my VERY fav.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint THAT dumb.






Really??????


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just sent you girls a link to some really cool wick inserts for your bottles.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Carrot cake is my VERY fav.



My fav is red velvet or peanut butter!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2012)

Peanut butter cake....


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Peanut butter cake....



My mama makes an awesome peanut butter cake!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> My mama makes an awesome peanut butter cake!





When I was a little bitty boy, I had an Aunt that made them sometimes. Ain`t had one in over 40 years now, but I remember how good they were.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> When I was a little bitty boy, I had an Aunt that made them sometimes. Ain`t had one in over 40 years now, but I remember how good they were.



It's been a few years since I've had one but I do love them! Hey you know what I think I gonna bake 1 this year! My kids ain't ever had 1! I'm gonna do that instead of the carrot cake! Or I may just call up mama & have her bake it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> It's been a few years since I've had one but I do love them! Hey you know what I think I gonna bake 1 this year! My kids ain't ever had 1! I'm gonna do that instead of the carrot cake! Or I may just call up mama & have her bake it!





Learn how, and please send me the recipe,  Ma`am!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Learn how, and please send me the recipe,  Ma`am!



I can do that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2012)

Don't believe I have ever heard of much less had a peanut butter cake.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't believe I have ever heard of much less had a peanut butter cake.



Want me to send you the recipe too? 

I think my granny(my daddy's mama)taught my mama how to make'em a long time ago!


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2012)

Whata long day at werk .... 
Hows errybody tonight?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Whata long day at werk ....
> Hows errybody tonight?



Apparently on the Dawg Nations hit list. Lets just say an attempt at humor failed miserably in the sports forum. 
Dey so mad......


I'm gonna go make some deer jerky.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I can do that!




Thank you!!!!!     




slip said:


> Whata long day at werk ....
> Hows errybody tonight?




Hey Little Brother!   



rhbama3 said:


> Apparently on the Dawg Nations hit list. Lets just say an attempt at humor failed miserably in the sports forum.
> Dey so mad......
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go make some deer jerky.





I`ll place my hand on a Bible and swear that you have dignity and class. Pay the sore losers no mind.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just sent you girls a link to some really cool wick inserts for your bottles.


 I ain't got nuttin.............


Crickett said:


> My fav is red velvet or peanut butter!


Red Velvet or the multi layered choc one...............


Nicodemus said:


> Learn how, and please send me the recipe,  Ma`am!


I'd like that too..........

Just got off the phone with my cuz that her Mama just passed, still can't believe my aunt is gone, I knew she weren't in "good health" but didn't realize she was "that bad off" neither, dang, I'm bummed, scuze me ya'll................


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Apparently on the Dawg Nations hit list. Lets just say an attempt at humor failed miserably in the sports forum.
> Dey so mad......
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go make some deer jerky.



You not my hit list Rh. Evening youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You not my hit list Rh. Evening youngins.


 You gotta nail me down some dates, darlin', I put up some bell pepper jelly & some mango jelly this weekend I wanna trade..........


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ain't got nuttin.............
> 
> Red Velvet or the multi layered choc one...............
> 
> ...



I didn't get anything either! 

I will send you the recipe too! 

Again I'm so sorry about your aunt! Sending you some


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I didn't get anything either!
> 
> I will send you the recipe too!
> 
> Again I'm so sorry about your aunt! Sending you some


Thanks Crickett............ trying to figure out what to wear, co-ordinate with 3 sisters on who's going/doing what, I'm stressed already........!  This is the aunt that I "have" (I love it too) to fix her congealed salad every Thanksgiving........ just told my cuz about that request...... I had lost the recipe a few years ago & called said aunt to get it, wrote it down as she told me, then not much later found it........ more memories......... said she appreciated me telling her that.........


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You gotta nail me down some dates, darlin', I put up some bell pepper jelly & some mango jelly this weekend I wanna trade..........



I will let you Know. We are going down to Norcross this weekend to watch Colquitt County game. We may go to the dome the following w.e. if they win. If happens we most likely will head on down that way after game. If not it will be after Christmas. Go Pack!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ain't got nuttin.............
> 
> Red Velvet or the multi layered choc one...............
> 
> ...





I`m mighty sorry Keebs. Hate to hear that...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I will let you Know. We are going down to Norcross this weekend to watch Colquitt County game. We may go to the dome the following w.e. if they win. If happens we most likely will head on down that way after game. If not it will be after Christmas. Go Pack!





Nicodemus said:


> I`m mighty sorry Keebs. Hate to hear that...


 Thanks Nic, you know it's tough to watch your family "dwindle down".........


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thanks Nic, you know it's tough to watch your family "dwindle down".........





Indeed I do. I`m now the "elder" in my family.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ain't got nuttin.............
> 
> Red Velvet or the multi layered choc one...............
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Thanks Crickett............ trying to figure out what to wear, co-ordinate with 3 sisters on who's going/doing what, I'm stressed already........!  This is the aunt that I "have" (I love it too) to fix her congealed salad every Thanksgiving........ just told my cuz about that request...... I had lost the recipe a few years ago & called said aunt to get it, wrote it down as she told me, then not much later found it........ more memories......... said she appreciated me telling her that.........



Sorry mylady, luya


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Nick.


Keebs said:


> I ain't got nuttin.............
> 
> Red Velvet or the multi layered choc one...............
> 
> ...



Im very sorry Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Indeed I do. I`m now the "elder" in my family.


 you're like me, "Only the good die young, me & you will be here forever!".............


Hornet22 said:


> Sorry mylady, luya


Thanks, bro, means a lot!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're like me, "Only the good die young, me & you will be here forever!".............
> 
> Thanks, bro, means a lot!





Maybe so.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey Nick.
> 
> 
> Im very sorry Keebs.


 Thanks Moppett, I'm so ready for Frontier Days, just so I can hug you to pieces!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2012)

Got so much to do at work tomorrow to be ready............sweet dreams my frwiends...........


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thanks Moppett, I'm so ready for Frontier Days, just so I can hug you to pieces!




I cant wait ... gunna put in for the days off from work here soon to be SURE i get them. If not, i guess ill have the flu.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thanks Nic, you know it's tough to watch your family "dwindle down".........


Thoughts, and prayers are with you , and your family!!

What's up folks??

KYDawg you coming to Ga.??


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2012)

There are few things that smell better than a few trays of marinated deer meat on a dehydrator! I can't wait for tomorrow to try it. Went with my normal recipe but decided to add a tbsp of brown sugar to each pound of meat. Looking for a sweet/peppered flavor.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> There are few things that smell better than a few trays of marinated deer meat on a dehydrator! I can't wait for tomorrow to try it. Went with my normal recipe but decided to add a tbsp of brown sugar to each pound of meat. Looking for a sweet/peppered flavor.


Sweet, and hot is one of my favorite combinations!!

We made some hot bread, and butter pickles a few years ago that were awesome!!

What's it going to take to talk you out of some of that Jerky??


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just popped in...sorry for your loss Keebs.   Jerky smelling pretty good Robert.  I'll check in on ya's later.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2012)

I should be asleep


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I should be asleep


What's the problem??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's the problem??



Thinkin thinkin thinkin, got way too much goin on fer a poor man


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I should be asleep



I unnerstan that ... been getting to sleep around daylight the last week or so. Mind runnin 50 miles an hour and justa tossin n turnin...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2012)

keebs, sorry for your loss.

Aren't you glad Moanday only occurs once a week?

Well it get it over with you have to get it started.   

Here is the daily go juice.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2012)

Happy Monday Gobblin and to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.

OK folks, the weekend is GONE and now we must face the work week head on.  Got to get me some of your good coffee first though to get my heart started.

The deer disappeared this weekend and decided to hide somewhere in the deep swamps instead.  My tail is sore from sitting in the stand for several hours on Saturday and yesterday as well.  Apparently, Rudolph and his friends decided to play his games on someone else property instead of mine because even the birds and squirrels disappeared as well.  

Now I see we have a new driveler thread and in trying to catch up on reading.......my condolences go out to Keebs in the loss of her Aunt.  It gets tough watching your family get smaller and smaller BUT I am in the same boat as mine has dwindled down somewhat too.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2012)

Coffee on, cig lit, gonna make it I do believe


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 3, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Mornin ya'll, cant believe it's Monday already. Where did my weekend go?
Sorry bout your loss Keebs.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

Mornin' y'all!

Keebs & Nic I got the recipe from my mom this mornin & I'll post up the recipe in the Outdoor Cafe after I make it. That way I can add a pic of it to the post.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 3, 2012)

Morning peoples.

Keebs, I pray God will comfort you and your family in the loss of your Aunt.


***

Time to plow the field...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2012)

Keebs, I'm so sorry about your Aunt. Big Huge hug to ya.


----------



## baldfish (Dec 3, 2012)

How yall doing this Fine Morning

Sorry Keebs for the loss of your Aunt


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

coffee, coffee, coffee.............. 'nuff said............ 
Thank ya'll for the thoughts & prayers, visitation tonight, baby sis handling Mama on that and funeral tomorrow......... I may have to leave & come back to work, payroll stops for no one.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2012)

I really needed to wear heals with this outfit, but my feet just were not in the mood.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really needed to wear heals with this outfit, but my feet just were not in the mood.


 we can't tell without seeing a pic...............


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 3, 2012)

Hugs and prayers for ya Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hugs and prayers for ya Keebs


 Thanks sista!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hugs and prayers for ya Keebs


 You really help me out more days than you know with your FB posts!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really needed to wear heals with this outfit, but my feet just were not in the mood.


pics 


Keebs said:


> we can't tell without seeing a pic...............



 oh went back and read some texts from yesterday evening sorry


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really needed to wear heals with this outfit, but my feet just were not in the mood.



I like the heels in this thread.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=726638


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> pics
> 
> 
> oh went back and read some texts from yesterday evening sorry


 it's ok, what goes around, comes around........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the heels in this thread.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=726638


 If I had that body, I'd look good too.............


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the heels in this thread.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=726638



I ain't even gotta click on that link to know who you're talking about! 

Ummmm....speaking of links ... I still ain't got 1 from you! 



Keebs said:


> If I had that body, I'd look good too.............



Me too, honey....me too!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 3, 2012)

Moaning all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it's ok, what goes around, comes around........



A light just went off, but dont read too mu........ ah heck , i'm fixin to call ya


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> A light just went off, but dont read too mu........ ah heck , i'm fixin to call ya






















as soon as I got the "Jack & Sprite mix good" I knew I was in for a good afternoon!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You really help me out more days than you know with your FB posts!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If I had that body, I'd look good too.............



If you had that body............ 



Crickett said:


> I ain't even gotta click on that link to know who you're talking about!
> 
> Ummmm....speaking of links ... I still ain't got 1 from you!


Sorry, just noticed your screen name has two 't's in it.. resent.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, just noticed your screen name has two 't's in it.. resent.



Thanks! 


I think when I registered I had to use 2 T's b/c Cricket was already taken but shoot that's been nearly 4 years ago so I can't remember!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

whats for lunch


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> whats for lunch



Leftover deer cheesesteak on a hoagie bun & some stax


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> whats for lunch


some cheekun & noodle concoction left overs............ why, what ya got planned?


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2012)

Uhh ... is three and a half, and two year old, old enough for a pistol n a pocket knife? I dunno what to get these little fellers for Christmas


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Leftover deer cheesesteak on a hoagie bun & some stax


trade?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2012)

Uhhhhh, you want to know how to make a redneck feel uncomfortable?  Ask him to drive his mawinlaw to the Dr office for a colonoscopy... i didn't no i would be back here listening to her and many others , toot!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Uhhhhh, you want to know how to make a redneck feel uncomfortable?  Ask him to drive his mawinlaw to the Dr office for a colonoscopy... i didn't no i would be back here listening to her and many others , toot!





What'd you do to make your wife mad atchya?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> trade?



Naaa!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Uhh ... is three and a half, and two year old, old enough for a pistol n a pocket knife? I dunno what to get these little fellers for Christmas


Suuuuure, as long as they live with you to take care of............. get them some "reading books", ya know the kind that reads itself to them...... BUT if ya just gotta go the weapons route, go with a sling shot for both!


blood on the ground said:


> Uhhhhh, you want to know how to make a redneck feel uncomfortable?  Ask him to drive his mawinlaw to the Dr office for a colonoscopy... i didn't no i would be back here listening to her and many others , toot!


 yep, da honey moon is OVAH!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Naaa!


 don't blame ya......... but it is covered with marinara sauce......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

well looky heah!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll share witha.....

QUEEN!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't blame ya......... but it is covered with *marijuana* sauce......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I'll share witha.....
> 
> QUEEN!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 blabbermouth, no sharin wit you!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



On 2nd thought I will take some of that Keebs!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2012)

I could eat pickled eggs and drink hot budwiser and couldn't even hang with these blow hards! If i just had my guitar i could find the beat! My favorite is the no smoking sign!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I could eat pickled eggs and drink hot budwiser and couldn't even hang with these blow hards! If i just had my guitar i could find the beat! My favorite is the no smoking sign!






I had to have 1 done a couple of weeks ago & my hubby was disappointed that I wasn't making any loud....ummm...toots!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> On 2nd thought I will take some of that Keebs!


 ooooppppsss, too late.........


blood on the ground said:


> I could eat pickled eggs and drink hot budwiser and couldn't even hang with these blow hards! If i just had my guitar i could find the beat! My favorite is the no smoking sign!





Crickett said:


> I had to have 1 done a couple of weeks ago & my hubby was disappointed that I wasn't making any loud....ummm...toots!


 men and their *obsessions*............... bless their hearts.........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Uhhhhh, you want to know how to make a redneck feel uncomfortable?  Ask him to drive his mawinlaw to the Dr office for a colonoscopy... i didn't no i would be back here listening to her and many others , toot!





blood on the ground said:


> I could eat pickled eggs and drink hot budwiser and couldn't even hang with these blow hards! If i just had my guitar i could find the beat! My favorite is the no smoking sign!





Crickett said:


> I had to have 1 done a couple of weeks ago & my hubby was disappointed that I wasn't making any loud....ummm...toots!




OK, CLEAN UP ON AISLE #6 !!!!   You two knocked over my Sprite and now it is a sticky mess all over the desk and floor etc.  My eyes are still watering from the laughter too.  I think that you two should takes yall's show on the road because you could definitely create some laughter for sure, but hold on to you drinks though !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I could eat pickled eggs and drink hot budwiser and couldn't even hang with these blow hards! If i just had my guitar i could find the beat! My favorite is the no smoking sign!



Whassamatta? Someone playing the butt trumpet?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ooooppppsss, too late.........
> 
> 
> 
> men and their *obsessions*............... bless their hearts.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I had to have 1 done a couple of weeks ago & my hubby was disappointed that I wasn't making any loud....ummm...toots!



They ain't supposed to let you go home till you can p....... well, you know.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> They ain't supposed to let you go home till you can p....... well, you know.



I didn't say I wasn't passin'em  I said they wouldn't loud!


----------



## kracker (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry for your loss keebs. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I didn't say I wasn't passin'em  I said they wouldn't loud!



Gotta be loud and proud, baby!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Leftover deer cheesesteak on a hoagie bun & some stax






Keebs said:


> some cheekun & noodle concoction left overs............ why, what ya got planned?


Cheekun and noodle,,,,,,,, yuck



Keebs said:


> well looky heah!


Queen



blood on the ground said:


> I could eat pickled eggs and drink hot budwiser and couldn't even hang with these blow hards! If i just had my guitar i could find the beat! My favorite is the no smoking sign!





Crickett said:


> I had to have 1 done a couple of weeks ago & my hubby was disappointed that I wasn't making any loud....ummm...toots!





Crickett said:


> I didn't say I wasn't passin'em  I said they wouldn't loud!



Ya'll im trying to eat lunch


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2012)

Who can eat around this bunch Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Who can eat around this bunch Mud?



Alright , i'm back, had to turn the monitor off and eat. Now ya'll can talk about all the pootin you want to.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

kracker said:


> Sorry for your loss keebs. Praying for you and your family.


thanks, kracker!


rhbama3 said:


> Gotta be loud and proud, baby!!!


sweet baby jesus!


mudracing101 said:


> Cheekun and noodle,,,,,,,, yuck
> Queen
> Ya'll im trying to eat lunch





KyDawg said:


> Who can eat around this bunch Mud?


 don't let him fool ya, he's got a cast-iron gullet, nuttin bothers that boy!


mudracing101 said:


> Alright , i'm back, had to turn the monitor off and eat. Now ya'll can talk about all the pootin you want to.


THAT'S why I haven't been able to get back on here, thanks a lot, buddy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright , i'm back, had to turn the monitor off and eat. Now ya'll can talk about all the pootin you want to.



This isn't the Political forum, what does Russia have to do with drivel?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This isn't the Political forum, what does Russia have to do with drivel?



You full of da dickens today aint cha


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You full of da dickens today aint cha



I ain't seen narry a ghost, not from Christmas past or future.
What you talkin bout wooman?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thanks, kracker!
> 
> sweet baby jesus!
> 
> ...


sorry


Miguel Cervantes said:


> This isn't the Political forum, what does Russia have to do with drivel?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You full of da dickens today aint cha



Chicken fried chicken


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't seen narry a ghost, not from Christmas past or future.
> What you talkin bout wooman?









mudracing101 said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Keebs said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love cheekun fried cheekun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love cheekun fried cheekun.



GO TO YOUR ROOM.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO TO YOUR ROOM.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



That means your in twouble. BAD twouble.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love cheekun fried cheekun.


Mmmmm Mmmm good


mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO TO YOUR ROOM.



Get him


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

ya'll are killing me!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2012)

Outside air is da best...lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Outside air is da best...lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya'll are killing me!!



You should of heard the song i sent my brother and the lil add on i made at the end.


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2012)

Aye messican, take your eyes offa garland clad wimmins and go make it feel like winter outside .... i caint drag a deer like dis.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Is chicken fried chicken more chickeny than regular fried chicken?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Aye messican, take your eyes offa garland clad wimmins and go make it feel like winter outside .... i caint drag a deer like dis.



It does feel like winter outside,,,,,,,,,,,in Mexico.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Aye messican, take your eyes offa garland clad wimmins and go make it feel like winter outside .... i caint drag a deer like dis.



I know, right? 
I'm cancelling my vacation days this week. Coming off a full moon with temps in the 80's thru the weekend? No thanks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is chicken fried chicken more chickeny than regular fried chicken?



Well it dont have bones and its smothered in gravey, i know that for sure


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Outside air is da best...lol









mudracing101 said:


> You should of heard the song i sent my brother and the lil add on i made at the end.









slip said:


> Aye messican, take your eyes offa garland clad wimmins and go make it feel like winter outside .... i caint drag a deer like dis.


 tell'em Moppett!


rhbama3 said:


> Is chicken fried chicken more chickeny than regular fried chicken?









Miguel Cervantes said:


> It does feel like winter outside,,,,,,,,,,,in Mexico.


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2012)

Just put up crimmis lights in SHORTS ... cant get in no hollerday spirit when i know santa will have a heat stroke if it stays like this.


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> tell'em Moppett!



He no speakie english, just wants to ramble on about his home land...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

slip said:


> He no speakie english, just wants to ramble on about his home land...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Deer jerky is most excellent! Adding that little bit of brown sugar makes it a lot better!
Oh, and the deer bacon is awesome but the jalapeno cheese salami log is just okay. Needs more kick.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Deer jerky is most excellent! Adding that little bit of brown sugar makes it a lot better!
> Oh, and the deer bacon is awesome but the jalapeno cheese salami log is just okay. Needs more kick.



I love me some deer jerky 

Getting that time, come on Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Deer jerky is most excellent! Adding that little bit of brown sugar makes it a lot better!
> Oh, and the deer bacon is awesome but the jalapeno cheese salami log is just okay. Needs more kick.


 Gonna have some to sample at Frontier Days???




Ok, gonna shut this down for the day, my wittle brain is fried!
MUUUUDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2012)

Traded my 2 day shifts for 2 night shifts, what was I thankin ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Traded my 2 day shifts for 2 night shifts, what was I thankin ???



Idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

OOhh look


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2012)

King, i'm out


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

chicken fried chicken wings with mashed taters....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> chicken fried chicken wings with mashed taters....



Looks like leftover chili for me ... RB's going out with da boss.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Looks like leftover chili for me ... RB's going out with da boss.





Leftover chili is the best!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Leftover chili is the best!



Yep, just polished off a big bowl of steamin hot leftover homemade chilli, topped with shredded cheddar, crumbled up tortilla chips and sour cream. My tummy is ,,,,,,,,,,, HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Leftover chili is the best!



Nic, you have GOT to try this deer bacon that Lee's Deer processing is doing. It's cut like bacon but is made more like a salami. So good!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2012)

No deer, no yak .... but i saw that hornests nest up close and real personal today ... Its big enough im pretty sure i couldnt wrap my arms around it, and at least 30 feet up the tree.

As bad as i want it, i cant imagine how many hornets are in this thing, and its not worth dying over.

That doesnt mean i've given up, though ... just taking it a little more serious and thinking up a better plan.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, just polished off a big bowl of steamin hot leftover homemade chilli, topped with shredded cheddar, crumbled up tortilla chips and sour cream. My tummy is ,,,,,,,,,,, HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY !!!!



That is gonna be my supper tomorrow night!  



rhbama3 said:


> Nic, you have GOT to try this deer bacon that Lee's Deer processing is doing. It's cut like bacon but is made more like a salami. So good!!!




I`ll have  to set a little meat to the side and carry to em. It sounds good!  




slip said:


> No deer, no yak .... but i saw that hornests nest up close and real personal today ... Its big enough im pretty sure i couldnt wrap my arms around it, and at least 30 feet up the tree.
> 
> As bad as i want it, i cant imagine how many hornets are in this thing, and its not worth dying over.
> 
> That doesnt mean i've given up, though ... just taking it a little more serious and thinking up a better plan.




You leave that thang alone!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

slip said:


> No deer, no yak .... but i saw that hornests nest up close and real personal today ... Its big enough im pretty sure i couldnt wrap my arms around it, and at least 30 feet up the tree.
> 
> As bad as i want it, i cant imagine how many hornets are in this thing, and its not worth dying over.
> 
> That doesnt mean i've given up, though ... just taking it a little more serious and thinking up a better plan.



If you don't hurry, its gonna get cold again and all them hornets will be balled up inside. You want to get it about midday when its warm and only a few are home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If you don't hurry, its gonna get cold again and all them hornets will be balled up inside. You want to get it about midday when its warm and only a few are home.



A well placed shot or two with a pellet rifle will get most of them hornets to come out of that nest.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2012)

slip said:


> No deer, no yak .... but i saw that hornests nest up close and real personal today ... Its big enough im pretty sure i couldnt wrap my arms around it, and at least 30 feet up the tree.
> 
> As bad as i want it, i cant imagine how many hornets are in this thing, and its not worth dying over.
> 
> That doesnt mean i've given up, though ... just taking it a little more serious and thinking up a better plan.



\


Shoot it down !!!


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If you don't hurry, its gonna get cold again and all them hornets will be balled up inside. You want to get it about midday when its warm and only a few are home.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> A well placed shot or two with a pellet rifle will get most of them hornets to come out of that nest.





Hooked On Quack said:


> \
> 
> 
> Shoot it down !!!




Yall are crazy ...

So far i've got a ladder, the back of the truck (because the ladder is not tall enough alone) and a trash bag as my plan ... I was just going to slip the bag over the nest and BAM they're locked in, but mom said that was stupid, she suggested i wear the bag, like the bee keepers do ya know, to keep them off of ya? See its good to keep learn-ed folks around for times like these. I mighta got stung without her good thinking.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> \
> 
> 
> Shoot it down !!!



and then use a shopvac to pull out all them nasty little critters. Seen it done it a dozen times.....













and gave the guy that did it a ride home from the hospital a dozen times....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall are crazy ...
> 
> So far i've got a ladder, the back of the truck (because the ladder is not tall enough alone) and a trash bag as my plan ... I was just going to slip the bag over the nest and BAM they're locked in, but mom said that was stupid, she suggested i wear the bag, like the bee keepers do ya know, to keep them off of ya? See its good to keep learn-ed folks around for times like these. I mighta got stung without her good thinking.



A bag full of really mad hornets right up against your body.


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall are crazy ...
> 
> So far i've got a ladder, the back of the truck (because the ladder is not tall enough alone) and a trash bag as my plan ... I was just going to slip the bag over the nest and BAM they're locked in, but mom said that was stupid, she suggested i wear the bag, like the bee keepers do ya know, to keep them off of ya? See its good to keep learn-ed folks around for times like these. I mighta got stung without her good thinking.



With friends like these .... who needs enemys

 

Howdy folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> With friends like these .... who needs enemys
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy folks



Whattup, CD? 
Frying chicken and deciding whether to tell the Bigfoot researcher what i saw one time...... in band camp...... while i was intoci....intoxi........ wasted.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Whattup, CD?
> Frying chicken and deciding whether to tell the Bigfoot researcher what i saw one time...... in band camp...... while i was intoci....intoxi........ wasted.



Were you peaking in the girls shower when you saw it?


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> OOhh look



At wat????????????     Good eavnin all you fine dribblers. Got the ole folks on 3rd Ave fed, time for EWnDC and some sliders.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 3, 2012)

alert alert..............bigfoot topic below !!.....alert alert


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 3, 2012)

oh.....ya'll done and seed it !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 3, 2012)

sorry !! Now I feel like a fool !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> At wat????????????     Good eavnin all you fine dribblers. Got the ole folks on 3rd Ave fed, time for EWnDC and some sliders.



I think Mud has been battling sliders most of the day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> alert alert..............bigfoot topic below !!.....alert alert





One of ya`ll get aholt of BFriendly and let him know. That feller gonna need a kindly soul around.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Whattup, CD?
> Frying chicken and deciding whether to tell the Bigfoot researcher what i saw one time...... in band camp...... while i was intoci....intoxi........ wasted.



wuz you smokin them funny cigarettes ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> wuz you smokin them funny cigarettes ??



Naw, i had a jar of crenshaw county shine for supper that night and went into da woods. I had a beard and hair at that time that would of made ol Hankus proud. Sux when you wake  up with a dart in your butt, a tag in your ear, and a radio collar around your neck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i had a jar of crenshaw county shine for supper that night and went into da woods. I had a beard and hair at that time that would of made ol Hankus proud. Sux when you wake  up with a dart in your butt, a tag in your ear, and a radio collar around your neck.



Well that certainly explains why you stick to hunting camp roads and food plots instead of going deep into the woods.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i had a jar of crenshaw county shine for supper that night and went into da woods. I had a beard and hair at that time that would of made ol Hankus proud. Sux when you wake  up with a dart in your butt, a tag in your ear, and a radio collar around your neck.



wur is crenshaw county ?? I slipped some outta my daddy's private stock when I was in graamer school fer the last day of school. Teacher came around the corner when I had it out !! Told me to pour that water out and don't be squirtin nobody with a squirt gun !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King, i'm out


You're a good Kang. Even though you believe in chicken fried chicken. 


rhbama3 said:


> chicken fried chicken wings with mashed taters....


You believe too I thought you were older.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Were you peaking in the girls shower when you saw it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're a good Kang. Even though you believe in chicken fried chicken.
> 
> You believe too I thought you were older.



I thought i was just frying chicken all this time and it turns out i wasn't adding enough chicken.


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You leave that thang alone!



I cant.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> wur is crenshaw county ?? I slipped some outta my daddy's private stock when I was in graamer school fer the last day of school. Teacher came around the corner when I had it out !! Told me to pour that water out and don't be squirtin nobody with a squirt gun !!



Crenshaw county is between Greenville and Troy. The metropolis of Luverne is the only town in the county. Got a Sundrop bottling plant and the Chicken Shack restaurant. Used to be that friday was pulleybone buffet night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2012)

slip said:


> I cant.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought i was just frying chicken all this time and it turns out i wasn't adding enough chicken.



Country Fried.............. It's country fried. Mud's just a young un. He don't know no better. He's got one of them Smart phones and stuff. I can't even get text or pics. Why I don't even have a camera on mine. 
Maybe I need to stay at a Holiday Inn express.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 3, 2012)

Them researchers wit the dart guns otta be charged with aminal crewlty!!!

That stump juice will make you howl at the moon.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Crenshaw county is between Greenville and Troy. The metropolis of Luverne is the only town in the county. Got a Sundrop bottling plant and the Chicken Shack restaurant. Used to be that friday was pulleybone buffet night.



Some big country between Greenville, SC and Troy Mich !!! Could ya be a little more spersiffic ??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 3, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Them researchers wit the dart guns otta be charged with aminal crewlty!!!
> 
> That stump juice will make you howl at the moon.



I seed a feller acting like a coon dog treein up a light pole up town one night !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Country Fried.............. It's country fried. Mud's just a young un. He don't know no better. He's got one of them Smart phones and stuff. I can't even get text or pics. Why I don't even have a camera on mine.
> Maybe I need to stay at a Holiday Inn express.



It's not a newbie thing, it's been around a lot longer than us.  It's a term reserved for us more cultured types.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_fried_steak



> History
> 
> The precise origins of the dish are unclear, but many sources attribute its development to German and Austrian immigrants to Texas in the 19th century, who brought recipes for Wiener Schnitzel from Europe to the USA.[1] Lamesa, the seat of Dawson County on the Texas South Plains, claims to be the birthplace of chicken fried steak, and hosts an annual celebration accordingly.[2] John "White Gravy" Neutzling of Bandera in the Texas Hill Country also claims to have invented the dish.[3]
> The Virginia Housewife, published in 1838 by Mary Randolph, has a recipe for veal cutlets that is one of the earliest recipes for a food like chicken fried steak. The recipe for what we now know as chicken fried steak was included in many regional cookbooks by the late 19th century.[1] The actual term "chicken fried steak" was probably developed in the 1930s.[1] It is possible the name change for this recipe was due to the war with Germany.[citation needed]
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Some big country between Greenville, SC and Troy Mich !!! Could ya be a little more spersiffic ??


In Alabama...
30 miles souteast of Montgomery, 15 miles east of Greenville, 8 miles west of Troy, 35 miles northwest of Dothan, 50 miles north of Opp, 80 miles SSE of Birmingham.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2012)

Okay all you Yankee Georgians, listen up. 

I gotta go to Lanta for four days on January 20th.

Ima need a taxi service from Macon north. A chauffeur. A human alarm clock and someone to choose vittles that won't make me miss work, hug the porcelain god or turn me any other shade than my normal pasty white self. 

I'm also going to want to go hangun shopping whilst there so someone with knowledge of such establishments would be much appreciated.

Please forward all offers of help to Nicodemus as he will be attending as well because I just think he needs the cutural experience.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Them researchers wit the dart guns otta be charged with aminal crewlty!!!
> 
> That stump juice will make you howl at the moon.



At the time i thought it was a joke the band campers played on me when i interrupted their black panther party. Hadn't even heard of Bigfeets back then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> In Alabama...
> 30 miles souteast of Montgomery, 15 miles east of Greenville, 8 miles west of Troy, 35 miles northwest of Dothan, 50 miles north of Opp, 80 miles SSE of Birmingham.



Should have just told him that it was at the intersection right between Vidette and Rutledge...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> In Alabama...
> 30 miles souteast of Montgomery, 15 miles east of Greenville, 8 miles west of Troy, 35 miles northwest of Dothan, 50 miles north of Opp, 80 miles SSE of Birmingham.



oooook


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not a newbie thing, it's been around a lot longer than us.  It's a term reserved for us more cultured types.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_fried_steak



Over achiever.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay all you Yankee Georgians, listen up.
> 
> I gotta go to Lanta for four days on January 20th.
> 
> ...






No, as in N E G A T I V E!!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay all you Yankee Georgians, listen up.
> 
> I gotta go to Lanta for four days on January 20th.
> 
> ...



Fellinis Pizza
Ponce de Leon Ave
Do it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should have just told him that it was at the intersection right between Vidette and Rutledge...



I wanted to use towns he may have heard of.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay all you Yankee Georgians, listen up.
> 
> I gotta go to Lanta for four days on January 20th.
> 
> ...



Can't help you there. 
Does this mean Fishbaits alone that weekend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay all you Yankee Georgians, listen up.
> 
> I gotta go to Lanta for four days on January 20th.
> 
> ...



Whatchu comin to Lanta for?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> No, as in N E G A T I V E!!!!




But but but...  


I get nauseated at anything above BPS in Macon. I'll need motivation.  





slip said:


> Fellinis Pizza
> Ponce de Leon Ave
> Do it.




Thanks Slipster. I'll keep that in mind. Do they have spinach and goat cheese pizza?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 3, 2012)

Chicken fried chicken and country fried chicken are 2 different things.

The former is chrisper and juicer and the latter tends to have a thinner crust and a little drier. It really depends on the cook, if it is good they can call it what they want.

Never make a good cook mad by tellin them they are callin it wrong!!!

Maybe we should have a chicken cookin and find out what is what.
Then we can discuss what is is and any of the worlds mysteries that need solvin.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Can't help you there.
> Does this mean Fishbaits alone that weekend?





Negative Ghostrider so don't go gettin no ideas.    

I'll be leaving on Sunday and coming back home Thursday afternoon.  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu comin to Lanta for?



Training with the new company. I'm super excited to go to work for Quest and I'm thrilled to be back in my element but.... Atlanta.


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But but but...
> 
> 
> I get nauseated at anything above BPS in Macon. I'll need motivation.
> ...



Probably... seriously.
Plenty of cutural experience too...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Probably... seriously.
> Plenty of cutural experience too...



I can't believe you would even suggest she get anywhere near Ponce. She'll be the whitest most masculine patron in that joint.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But but but...
> 
> 
> I get nauseated at anything above BPS in Macon. I'll need motivation.
> ...





I get nauseated if I get 10 miles north of Cordele! 

I wouldn`t go to atlanter if Jennifer Love Hewitt was waitin` on me to get there, with  in her purty eyes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Negative Ghostrider so don't go gettin no ideas.
> 
> I'll be leaving on Sunday and coming back home Thursday afternoon.
> 
> ...



Where exactly in Atlanta is the training?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I get nauseated if I get 10 miles north of Cordele!
> 
> I wouldn`t go to atlanter if Jennifer Love Hewitt was waitin` on me to get there, with  in her purty eyes!



Let me know when that happens. I'll take one for the team, just for you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me know when that happens. I'll take one for the team, just for you.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Probably... seriously.
> Plenty of cutural experience too...





Years ago, I went to Atlanta and spent a week with my ex-husband's brother who was a buyer for Macy's. I've been to LaBambas on Peachtree and hung out with the gay crowd. That was enough culture for a lifetime.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I get nauseated if I get 10 miles north of Cordele!
> 
> I wouldn`t go to atlanter if Jennifer Love Hewitt was waitin` on me to get there, with  in her purty eyes!



Yeah well, as mean as I "CAN BE" and as mean as you ARE, I'm sure one of us would be calling Miguel for bail money before we even got into town good. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where exactly in Atlanta is the training?



Not exactly sure but the address from everything I'm getting from HR is 1777 Montreal Circle Tucker, GA.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah well, as mean as I "CAN BE" and as mean as you ARE, I'm sure one of us would be calling Miguel for bail money before we even got into town good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I ain`t mean no  more. I is sweet.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t mean no  more. I is sweet.



That ain't what the diamondback doing 2.7 mph down 133 headed AWAY from Leesburg said.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah well, as mean as I "CAN BE" and as mean as you ARE, I'm sure one of us would be calling Miguel for bail money before we even got into town good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am very familiar with that neighborhood. You got time for a phone call?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah well, as mean as I "CAN BE" and as mean as you ARE, I'm sure one of us would be calling Miguel for bail money before we even got into town good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T-bug you gonna be in Quinn's neck of the city. I'm sure he can tell you of some great places to eat! 

For handgun shopping the only place I can think of is Adventure Outdoors. It's located in Smyrna.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2012)

Stand by for Tbug's "Lanta Adventures. . ."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> That ain't what the diamondback doing 2.7 mph down 133 headed AWAY from Leesburg said.


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't believe you would even suggest she get anywhere near Ponce. She'll be the whitest most masculine patron in that joint.



So telling her about the awesome deal the drive in movie runs might be a little to much "cutural experience"?










Joking aside TB, if you see the place keep on going...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 3, 2012)

Bring your passport if you go above the gnat line, you will need it to get back in the country.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry, got caught up watching an auction for a 1920's CONN Alto Sax.  

Me and Ironman (aka: Spotlight) got into a game of chase and I lost the auction.  

Anywho, Miguel, tell me a good time to talk with you tomorrow. The ZZZZZQuil is kicking in and I'm 

Crickett, thanks gal, I'll keep that in mind.

Night yall.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bring your passport if you go above the gnat line, you will need it to get back in the country.


Is there ever a time of year that the Gnat's go away in your neck of the woods??


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 3, 2012)

They go away when it's real hot or real cold.

Spring and early fall are the worst.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is there ever a time of year that the Gnat's go away in your neck of the woods??






Been awhile bro, 'bout ready for a drank ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Sorry, got caught up watching an auction for a 1920's CONN Alto Sax.
> 
> Me and Ironman (aka: Spotlight) got into a game of chase and I lost the auction.
> 
> ...


Anytime you wanna call. I'm up at about 5:30 am usually.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been awhile bro, 'bout ready for a drank ??


You name the time, and place!!

About time for me to head for bed!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You name the time, and place!!
> 
> About time for me to head for bed!!





Off Wed, Thurs, and Friday, back on days Saturday and Sunday !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 4, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers today.

Get your tails out of bed and be a productive citizen today.  But first, I think that I need some coffee to get my rear in gear.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers today.
> 
> Get your tails out of bed and be a productive citizen today.  But first, I think that I need some coffee to get my rear in gear.



steaming hot as opposed to hawt


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 4, 2012)

Thankin about goin up on the mountain and cuttin a load of wood of today !! Maybe do a little bigfoot huntin !! Anybody care to join me and give a good ole boy a hand and maybe see a few bigfeet ?? OH YEAH  !! GOOD MORNING  !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Thankin about goin up on the mountain and cuttin a load of wood of today !! Maybe do a little bigfoot huntin !! Anybody care to join me and give a good ole boy a hand and maybe see a few bigfeet ?? OH YEAH  !! GOOD MORNING  !!!



If you had just asked before I washed my socks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2012)

Morning brethern !!


----------



## david w. (Dec 4, 2012)

Time to go make a new dolla bill.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

david w. said:


> Time to go make a new doll.


Dude, I don't believe I would have shared that one.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude, I don't believe I would have shared that one.



Somebody said on another forum they are makein' 'em real life like now days !!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 4, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 4, 2012)

Mornin' !! David went to make a doll !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> mornin boyz n gurlz





greg_n_clayton said:


> Mornin' !! David went to make a doll !!



Mernin Buoys.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2012)

Good morning children!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 4, 2012)

Just a reminder fer the women folk about what is expected from 'em !!


Guide
From Housekeeping Monthly, 13 May, 1955.




Have dinner ready. Plan ahead, even the night before, to have a delicious meal ready on time for his return. This is a way of letting him know that you have be thinking about him and are concerned about his needs. Most men are hungry when they get home and the prospect of a good meal is part of the warm welcome needed. 
Prepare yourself. Take 15 minutes to rest so you'll be refreshed when he arrives. Touch up your make-up, put a ribbon in your hair and be fresh-looking. He has just been with a lot of work-weary people. 
Be a little gay and a little more interesting for him. His boring day may need a lift and one of your duties is to provide it. 
Clear away the clutter. Make one last trip through the main part of the house just before your husband arrives. Run a dustcloth over the tables. 
During the cooler months of the year you should prepare and light a fire for him to unwind by. Your husband will feel he has reached a haven of rest and order, and it will give you a lift too. After all, catering to his comfort will provide you with immense personal satisfaction. 
Minimize all noise. At the time of his arrival, eliminate all noise of the washer, dryer or vacuum. Encourage the children to be quiet. 
Be happy to see him. 
Greet him with a warm smile and show sincerity in your desire to please him. 
Listen to him. You may have a dozen important things to tell him, but the moment of his arrival is not the time. Let him talk first - remember, his topics of conversation are more important than yours. 
Don't greet him with complaints and problems. 
Don't complain if he's late for dinner or even if he stays out all night. Count this as minor compared to what he might have gone through at work. 
Make him comfortable. Have him lean back in a comfortable chair or lie him down in the bedroom. Have a cool or warm drink ready for him. 
Arrange his pillow and offer to take off his shoes. Speak in a low, soothing and pleasant voice. 
Don't ask him questions about his actions or question his judgment or integrity. Remember, he is the master of the house and as such will always exercise his will with fairness and truthfulness. You have no right to question him. 
A good wife always knows her place.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Guide
> From Housekeeping Monthly, 13 May, 1955.
> 
> 
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Just a reminder fer the women folk about what is expected from 'em !!
> 
> 
> Guide
> ...



you aint skeered of a bee nest are ya


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 4, 2012)

Problem today is that women ain't put in their place and run amuck !! I wouldn't tolerate anything short of the above around here !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Problem today is that women ain't put in their place and run amuck !! I wouldn't tolerate anything short of the above around here !!



So you've been a bachelor most of your life and plan on stayin that way, huh?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you've been a bachelor most of your life and plan on stayin that way, huh?



LOL...well let's just say I ain't got a vacancy...at the present !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 4, 2012)

I might need to turn the green light off before the women folk wake up !! That's better !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I might need to turn the green light off before the women folk wake up !!



you cant unsay what you have said in your above post! you are in trouble!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> chicken fried chicken wings with mashed taters....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're a good Kang. Even though you believe in chicken fried chicken.
> 
> You believe too I thought you were older.





rhbama3 said:


> I thought i was just frying chicken all this time and it turns out i wasn't adding enough chicken.



Ya'' just dont get it do you,




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Country Fried.............. It's country fried. Mud's just a young un. He don't know no better. He's got one of them Smart phones and stuff. I can't even get text or pics. Why I don't even have a camera on mine.
> Maybe I need to stay at a Holiday Inn express.


The next time we meet up, i'll show you how to use the camera feature on a phone



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not a newbie thing, it's been around a lot longer than us.  It's a term reserved for us more cultured types.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_fried_steak


Thank you



Nicodemus said:


> I get nauseated if I get 10 miles north of Cordele!
> 
> I wouldn`t go to atlanter if Jennifer Love Hewitt was waitin` on me to get there, with  in her purty eyes!


Jennifer Love Hewitt, now thats a hottie



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me know when that happens. I'll take one for the team, just for you.


Me and you both.


greg_n_clayton said:


> Problem today is that women ain't put in their place and run amuck !! I wouldn't tolerate anything short of the above around here !!



Preach it Brother, We rule our kingdom and our house



Good morning Crew. Warm enuff today to get back in the creek.


----------



## baldfish (Dec 4, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Just a reminder fer the women folk about what is expected from 'em !!
> 
> 
> Guide
> ...




Dude if Keebs. Tbug or Snowy get close to you watch out  YOU WILL GET CUT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Problem today is that women ain't put in their place and run amuck !! I wouldn't tolerate anything short of the above around here !!






Preach ON brother . . . 










Ya idjit, gonna get us all kilt . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2012)

I think I`ll just get me something to drink, get comfortable, and set a spell.   



Ladies...


----------



## baldfish (Dec 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been awhile bro, 'bout ready for a drank ??




What I cant come and drank


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll just get me something to drink, get comfortable, and set a spell.
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies...



Want me to go get Wanda to come handle this one?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

baldfish said:


> What I cant come and drank



He's skeered of you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Want me to go get Wanda to come handle this one?





Yep.  I`m way over here in the clear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep.  I`m way over here in the clear.



Haven't seen MudRacin in a few posts. I better make sure he's in the clear before I get her in here. Wouldn't want any collateral damage you know.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic, you have GOT to try this deer bacon that Lee's Deer processing is doing. It's cut like bacon but is made more like a salami. So good!!!


 What kinda deal can we work out for you to get me some???


slip said:


> No deer, no yak .... but i saw that hornests nest up close and real personal today ... Its big enough im pretty sure i couldnt wrap my arms around it, and at least 30 feet up the tree.
> 
> As bad as i want it, i cant imagine how many hornets are in this thing, and its not worth dying over.
> 
> That doesnt mean i've given up, though ... just taking it a little more serious and thinking up a better plan.


5gal bucket, diesel in said bucket, attach to a looong pole  oh crikey, I forgot who I was talking to, never mind!


Nicodemus said:


> You leave that thang alone! _* Until I'm with you*_!


fixed it for you........


greg_n_clayton said:


> Just a reminder fer the women folk about what is expected from 'em !!
> Guide
> From Housekeeping Monthly, 13 May, 1955.
> 
> ...


_*Dude, Really?*_


Miguel Cervantes said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA


he doesn't need your help!


greg_n_clayton said:


> Problem today is that women ain't put in their place and run amuck !! I wouldn't tolerate anything short of the above around here !!


Again, Really?


greg_n_clayton said:


> LOL...well let's just say I ain't got a vacancy...at the present !!


 no wonder.........


blood on the ground said:


> you cant unsay what you have said in your above post! you are in trouble!


ya just can't fix stupid............ but you can ignore it........ sometimes...........


mudracing101 said:


> The next time we meet up, i'll show you how to use the VOICE TEXT feature on a phone


 yeah, that reads 'bout right!


baldfish said:


> Dude if Keebs. Tbug or Snowy get close to you watch out  YOU WILL GET CUT


which Tabor ya think I oughta use?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2012)

baldfish said:


> What I cant come and drank




Noooooooooo, you keep lookin at my wife's footsies . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's skeered of you.





And you're not ???  All talk, no walk . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Here


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll just get me something to drink, get comfortable, and set a spell.
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies...


 'demus........ 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Want me to go get Wanda to come handle this one?


 what you tryin to say?? spit it out, shuggums!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Here, hiding...........


 aaawww, come on out wittle fellar, it's ok................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And you're not ???  All talk, no walk . . .



I ain't skeered of nobody, just a might bit more cautious around some than others. If you'd stop wearin them pank polo shirts around Charlie when he's been ridin the turkey you wouldn't draw so much attention to yourself either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'demus........
> 
> what you tryin to say?? spit it out, shuggums!



Umm, nuttin honey...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't skeered of nobody, just a might bit more cautious around some than others. If you'd stop wearin them pank polo shirts around Charlie when he's been ridin the turkey you wouldn't draw so much attention to yourself either.


Hey now, all us WOW's agreed (and evidently Charlie too) Quack knows how to ROCK a pank shirt!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm, nuttin honey...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2012)

whad i miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> aaawww, come on out wittle fellar, it's ok................



Hidin????? Ha, you bring my bisquit this morning??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?


 nuttin that I know of............ don't mind the scalp on the wall over there, nuttin to see, move along.............


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> LOL...well let's just say I ain't got a vacancy...at the present !!



Plastic dolls don't count!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey now, all us WOW's agreed (and evidently Charlie too) Quack knows how to ROCK a pank shirt!



Yup, even the Jr. WOW's thought he grandpa was kewl in his pank shirt with his facelift.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hidin????? Ha, you bring my bisquit this morning??


 yep & ate it with some bell pepper jelly too!


Crickett said:


> Plastic dolls don't count!


     OH SNAP!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't skeered of nobody, just a might bit more cautious around some than others. If you'd stop wearin them pank polo shirts around Charlie when he's been ridin the turkey you wouldn't draw so much attention to yourself either.





Keebs said:


> Hey now, all us WOW's agreed (and evidently Charlie too) Quack knows how to ROCK a pank shirt!






Take dat Fluffy !!!!  



Later good friends, gotta crash !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Blow up dolls don't count!



Fixed it for you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nuttin that I know of............ don't mind the scalp on the wall over there, nuttin to see, move along.............


getem keebs,,,, dang mell shovanist


Crickett said:


> Plastic dolls don't count!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 4, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Plastic dolls don't count!



LOL.....That little bit of instruction fer women folk can be framed and delivered to ya'll by Chrismas iifin ya'll would like !! And free of charge just for the good will and cheer  that it would bring to your home !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep & ate it with some bell pepper jelly too!
> 
> OH SNAP!!!!!!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> LOL.....That little bit of instruction fer women folk can be framed and delivered to ya'll by Chrismas iifin ya'll would like !! And free of charge just for the good will and cheer  that it would bring to your home !!



y'all can dig yer hole as deep as you want to


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey,yawl!

Just passin' thru on my dinosaur dialup. Can you tell I'm talkin' real slow?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> LOL.....That little bit of instruction fer women folk can be framed and delivered to ya'll by Chrismas iifin ya'll would like !! And free of charge just for the good will and cheer  that it would bring to your home !!



Already got it in an email. Posted on the fridge for the wife to see everyday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all can dig yer hole as deep as you want to



Maybe if you were to man up you wouldnt be takin ma-n-law to the poot doctor. Just sayin.


----------



## baldfish (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's skeered of you.



Naw he just can't hang



Keebs said:


> What kinda deal can we work out for you to get me some???
> 
> 5gal bucket, diesel in said bucket, attach to a looong pole  oh crikey, I forgot who I was talking to, never mind!
> 
> ...



I agree with him so no you should put them up 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Noooooooooo, you keep lookin at my wife's footsies . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they is Pretty


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe if you were to man up you wouldnt be takin ma-n-law to the poot doctor. Just sayin.



trust me it took a man to hang out in da gas chamber all day!!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Already got it in an email. Posted on the fridge for the wife to see everyday.



Good deal !! I gotta go. You keep up the good work and try to be a mentor to all !!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> LOL.....That little bit of instruction fer women folk can be framed and delivered to ya'll by Chrismas iifin ya'll would like !! And free of charge just for the good will and cheer  that it would bring to your home !!



You are absolutely right my dear! I'm so sorry! I cooked you up this special dinner just to show you how sincere I am! Please accept my apology & I promise not to get out of line again!


Oh & if it taste extra "sweet" it's suppose to be that way! I added a secret sauce that Keebs gave me!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Take dat Fluffy !!!!
> Later good friends, gotta crash !!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you.





blood on the ground said:


> getem keebs,,,, dang mell shovanist





mudracing101 said:


>





blood on the ground said:


> y'all can dig yer hole as deep as you want to





crackerdave said:


> Hey,yawl!
> 
> Just passin' thru on my dinosaur dialup. Can you tell I'm talkin' real slow?


 you sounded normal to me........... 


mudracing101 said:


> Already got it in an email. Posted on the fridge for the wife to see everyday.


MmmmHhhmmm...........


mudracing101 said:


> Maybe if you were to man up you wouldnt be takin ma-n-law to the poot doctor. Just sayin.


It TAKES a real man to do stuff like that, donchaknow!


baldfish said:


> I agree with him so no you should put them up


 ohhush!


Crickett said:


> You are absolutely right my dear! I'm so sorry! I cooked you up this special dinner just to show you how sincere I am! Please accept my apology & I promise not to get out of line again!
> 
> 
> Oh & if it taste extra "sweet" it's suppose to be that way! I added a secret sauce that Keebs gave me!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

HEY CRICKETT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HEY CRICKETT!!!!!!!!



Bon Qui Qui? That you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HEY CRICKETT!!!!!!!!



Internet tough woman, aint you got some dishes to do


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Internet tough woman, aint you got some dishes to do


 you have me confused with my daughter.........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bon Qui Qui? That you?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HEY CRICKETT!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you have me confused with my daughter.........



and she prob. still aint done em has she


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> and she prob. still aint done em has she


 she mentioned that a few weeks ago too, and yes, she's keeping things done, swears she's "nesting" already!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2012)

today i need a easy button!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> today i need a easy button!


I have one of those!for real! (it can get very annoying at times..............)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HEY CRICKETT!!!!!!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bon Qui Qui? That you?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 well looky here............


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2012)

tuner samiches fer lunch!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Anyone seen my...........................oh, there it is, nevermind, I found it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone seen my...........................oh, there it is, nevermind, I found it.




ok, headed to the church to have lunch with my cousins before the funeral.......... see ya'll later this afternoon...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> tuner samiches fer lunch!


sounds good. i'm hungry


Keebs said:


> ok, headed to the church to have lunch with my cousins before the funeral.......... see ya'll later this afternoon...........



bye


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 4, 2012)

Suppppp?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2012)

CERON-DM Antihistamine/Decongestant.... i like it!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 4, 2012)

MMMMM big ole giant stuffed bell pepper for lunch with some garlic toast. Whew...bout nap time.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> MMMMM big ole giant stuffed bell pepper for lunch with some garlic toast. Whew...bout nap time.



man that sounds very good!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Chili dog and a m&m blizzard


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


>



King


----------



## kracker (Dec 4, 2012)

aw hail....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

hey


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> aw hail....



sky is clear here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2012)

Got an invite to go sit in a tree in lee County this afternoon despite it feeling like September out there. Heading out, see ya'll later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got an invite to go sit in a tree in lee County this afternoon despite it feeling like September out there. Heading out, see ya'll later!



 good luck


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sure is slow in here today


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sure is slow in here today


~sigh~ I'm back......... went to see my ex's aunt that just got moved up here from Daytona after her husband died....... man, broke my heart seeing her like that.......... I've threatened LilD within an inch of her life if she don't go back to see her more often!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~ I'm back......... went to see my ex's aunt that just got moved up here from Daytona after her husband died....... man, broke my heart seeing her like that.......... I've threatened LilD within an inch of her life if she don't go back to see her more often!



Gettin ole sucks. All the folks you knew when you was young is shrivlin up or passing on


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~ I'm back......... went to see my ex's aunt that just got moved up here from Daytona after her husband died....... man, broke my heart seeing her like that.......... I've threatened LilD within an inch of her life if she don't go back to see her more often!



Prob. aint nothin i can say to make ya feel any better right now so i'll just go with this


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Gettin ole sucks. All the folks you knew when you was young is shrivlin up or passing on


Chris, that's pretty much how the ol gal summed it up too....... she said she's through, don't care to go on, not that she is depressed so to say, but she said she's just "stuck" there........ I love that woman "tadeaf", gonna be going back when I can too!
On the funeral side, I have to say, my Mama's side of the family sticks together, eight of the 9 siblings were represented and lawdhavemercy, I have some gooood lookin cousins when they puts their suits on!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Prob. aint nothin i can say to make ya feel any better right now so i'll just go with this


Darlin', that's all I needed, thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have some gooood lookin cousins when they puts their suits on!



Careful, we aint in Kentucky


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Careful, we aint in Kentucky


 I LIKE Eye Candy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Prob. aint nothin i can say to make ya feel any better right now so i'll just go with this





Keebs said:


> Darlin', that's all I needed, thank you from the bottom of my heart!



Here's ya another one then....


mudracing101 said:


> Careful, we aint in Kentucky






Keebs said:


> I LIKE Eye Candy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Here's ya another one then....


 Thank you...............and you know EXACTLY what I'm talkin 'bout too!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

ok, one last sappy from me to ya'll...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, one last sappy from me to ya'll...........



Alright , thats enuff of that, get back to work


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Time to go, i'm out ya'll. Come on Keebs, i'll drive.
Till tomorrrow


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to go, i'm out ya'll. Come on Keebs, i'll drive.
> Till tomorrrow


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 4, 2012)

Off to da big house. Yall behave.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2012)

Heads up guys. Victoria Secret fashion show on CBS at 10:00.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Careful, we aint in Kentucky



Hey watch it now.


----------



## slip (Dec 4, 2012)

Posted in the prank thread, but has got to be the funniest thing posted in a LONG time. My eyes are watering im laffin so hard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Posted in the prank thread, but has got to be the funniest thing posted in a LONG time. My eyes are watering im laffin so hard.



I've heard Quack scream like that, perhaps that's where the goat learned it?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Posted in the prank thread, but has got to be the funniest thing posted in a LONG time. My eyes are watering im laffin so hard.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Posted in the prank thread, but has got to be the funniest thing posted in a LONG time. My eyes are watering im laffin so hard.







One of my fellow employees sounded about like that when I dropped a live 6 foot oak snake in his lap as he set in the truck fillin` out timesheets one day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, sat till dark and had a spike come out right before climbing down. No matter how hard i squinted, i couldn't make them 6 inch matchsticks dissappear.


----------



## slip (Dec 4, 2012)

I went out again before dark and again saw nothing. I got talked out of the woods and into food plots for NOTHING. Wasted too much time ... least i was seeing SOMETHING in the woods, too small or not.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 4, 2012)

I think Imma just goin to sign up for the Hunters For da Hongry. I'm a hunter, I'm hongry, and I'm tired of gettin up early on the weekends.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 4, 2012)

WHEW!! Mama forgot how heavy of a pour she is....I done poured too much and then drank it all....lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe if you were to man up you wouldnt be takin ma-n-law to the poot doctor. Just sayin.










Sugar Plum said:


> WHEW!! Mama forgot how heavy of a pour she is....I done poured too much and then drank it all....lol






Welllllllllll,  hello there !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllllllllll,  hello there !!!



 hiyya


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heads up guys. Victoria Secret fashion show on CBS at 10:00.



Uhmmm ... Sons of Anarchy season finale on FX at 10:00.  Guess which one RB'll be watching??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Uhmmm ... Sons of Anarchy season finale on FX at 10:00.  Guess which one RB'll be watching??



I posted it for Quack. You know how he is.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2012)

Evenin youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I posted it for Quack. You know how he is.











KyDawg said:


> Evenin youngins.





'Evenin Pops !!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I posted it for Quack. You know how he is.



And him at work where he can't watch .... you are BAD!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> And him at work where he can't watch .... you are BAD!



Evenin Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> And him at work where he can't watch .... you are BAD!




TiVo is a wonderful thang !!! 





KyDawg said:


> Evenin Quack.





You headed down to the middle of nowhere anytime soon??   I flew over Kentucky headed to Indiana Friday !!  I hollered atcha, but a 30,000 feet I don't think you heard me ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2012)

leftovers buffet for supper. 4 chicken wings, an italian sausage, and some deer salami with cheese and crackers.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> TiVo is a wonderful thang !!!
> 
> You headed down to the middle of nowhere anytime soon??   I flew over Kentucky headed to Indiana Friday !!  I hollered atcha, but a 30,000 feet I don't think you heard me ??



I will be a little north of the MON this weekend. Going down to watch some Ga. HS football in Norcross. Hey something did hit me on the head the other day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I will be a little north of the MON this weekend. Going down to watch some Ga. HS football in Norcross. Hey something did hit me on the head the other day.






Might 'o been an empty PBR can I flushed down da commode ???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 4, 2012)

And just like that, it's ova. Sheesh. 

Howdy y'all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> And just like that, it's ova. Sheesh.
> 
> Howdy y'all



And a twosday ending is a on this hump day beginning.

Fresh brew for everyone.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 5, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to all of you.

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as it is working to get my eyes open already.  I've got to get humping because I have lots of work to get done today.  Hope everyone stays out of trouble today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2012)

Today's my Friday !!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 5, 2012)

Good morning ya'll !!  News said they gona have a Bigfoot conference in Dahloneger !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2012)

Somebody needs to tell the new Bigfeets dood ???



Morning Kang Greg, awwwwwwww hail !!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 5, 2012)

I went over there and posted fer him !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2012)

How are they going to get the news to all the biggfeet so that they show up?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 5, 2012)

I have no idea !! Facebook maybe ?? Potty mouth....I don't know !! It was on either 11 or 5 news. I flip back and forth !!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 5, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to all of you.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as it is working to get my eyes open already.  I've got to get humping because I have lots of work to get done today.  Hope everyone stays out of trouble today.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Today's my Friday !!!



So much for staying out of trouble!   

Goopd morning all and happy hump day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Good morning ya'll !!  News said they gona have a Bigfoot conference in Dahloneger !!



AKA ~ Support Group for the Psychologically Unstable. 

Mernin errybuddy.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 5, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> mornin boyz n gurlz



 morning sir !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> AKA ~ Support Group for the Psychologically Unstable.
> 
> Mernin errybuddy.



and to u 2 !! My puter is scrolling down in little squirts with the down arrow !! got to wur i gotta drag the page or wait fer it to quit squirtin !! Whats up with it reckon ??


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> and to u 2 !! My puter is scrolling down in little squirts with the down arrow !! got to wur i gotta drag the page or wait fer it to quit squirtin !! Whats up with it reckon ??



Your puter has the squirts. Try some Immodium AD


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2012)

Black coffee an a smoke..........gonna be a good day tater


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 5, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Your puter has the squirts. Try some Immodium AD



oh lordy !!!  Only does it on here !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Black coffee an a smoke..........gonna be a good day tater



Gotta quit the griz. New insurance crap............


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Good morning ya'll !!  News said they gona have a Bigfoot conference in Dahloneger !!


its a joke, the group is made up of has been leaf lookers! run for your life!


boneboy96 said:


> So much for staying out of trouble!
> 
> Goopd morning all and happy hump day!


mernin sir


Hornet22 said:


> mornin boyz n gurlz


im glad you didn't put a Good in front of your sentence


Miguel Cervantes said:


> AKA ~ Support Group for the Psychologically Unstable.
> 
> Mernin errybuddy.


mernin sir 60


greg_n_clayton said:


> and to u 2 !! My puter is scrolling down in little squirts with the down arrow !! got to wur i gotta drag the page or wait fer it to quit squirtin !! Whats up with it reckon ??



did yer puter come in a box colored up like a milk cow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

Any of y'all got countenance issues this morning? Watch the video on this thread, it'll tighten you right up real quick like.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7437372&posted=1#post7437372


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

........


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta quit the griz. New insurance crap............



Remember they know what's best fer ya long as they can stay outta reach

you ever gonna remember the cheekun qwestion or ya jus dunno need no more input no more


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Good mornin ya'll, Hump day


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey, what happened to the thread with the cheetah that jumped up on the van????????


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 5, 2012)

Midnight Walkers Southeast Bigfoot Conference is gona be held in Dahlonega ........just so ya'll don't ferget !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Remember they know what's best fer ya long as they can stay outta reach
> 
> you ever gonna remember the cheekun qwestion or ya jus dunno need no more input no more



Still diggin, and got side tracked with my liquor bottle oil lamps.. I'll give you a shout here directly.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still diggin, and got side tracked with my liquor bottle oil lamps.. I'll give you a shout here directly.



Not "directly" !! It's spelled....dreckly !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Not "directly" !! It's spelled....dreckly !!



pfffffffffffffffft


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Black coffee an a smoke..........gonna be a good day tater




Good morning Neph, it's been awhile !!! 






Later friends, gotta crash .  . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2012)

ham samich anyone?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


>


  


blood on the ground said:


> ham samich anyone?


 yes please, my peanut butter toast has done left me!
ok, back to


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Don't know how to copy a post, but if ya'll want to see just how AWESOME these folks on Woody's are go to the duck hunting forum and read the post about taking a terminally ill child on his first hunt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know how to copy a post, but if ya'll want to see just how AWESOME these folks on Woody's are go to the duck hunting forum and read the post about taking a terminally ill child on his first hunt.



you aint wrong,,,, post of the year!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know how to copy a post, but if ya'll want to see just how AWESOME these folks on Woody's are go to the duck hunting forum and read the post about taking a terminally ill child on his first hunt.


 just for you.......... 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=726903


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just for you..........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=726903



What in da world would I do wiffout you Keebs.

Fanks!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What in da world would I do wiffout you Keebs.
> 
> Fanks!









 aawwwshucks........... tw'eren't nuttin.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just for you..........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=726903





mrs. hornet22 said:


> What in da world would I do wiffout you Keebs.
> 
> Fanks!





Keebs said:


> aawwwshucks........... tw'eren't nuttin.........


lip quiver... aligater tear


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

Group hug already, sheesh.

Give it time, one of the waterfowlers will come in there bashing him for something. They always do.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> lip quiver... aligater tear








 group hug?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Group hug already, sheesh.
> 
> Give it time, one of the waterfowlers will come in there bashing him for something. They always do.


 ya beat me to it.............. I've been following that thread for a while waiting on it, THAT is a "ruff" bunch, so I have been amazed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya beat me to it.............. I've been following that thread for a while waiting on it, THAT is a "ruff" bunch, so I have been amazed!



They are the snowboarders of the hunting world. Pure out idjits. Just ask Nic...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> group hug?


aaawwwwwww 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are the snowboarders of the hunting world. Pure out idjits. Just ask Nic...



you aint right


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are the snowboarders of the hunting world. Pure out idjits. Just ask Nic...


 Yeah, they've gotten his BP up more than a few times.........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

Snowy finds the CUTEST stuff!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, they've gotten his BP up more than a few times.........



Something you WOW's might want to be aware of;

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=727083


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are the snowboarders of the hunting world. Pure out idjits. Just ask Nic...



If somebody could figer out how to roll a fat one out of the duck addiction, you could put da crackrock dealers out of biddness. Got to be the most stupid, hard, worthless, non filling up the freezer and xpensive hunting in the world.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just for you..........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=726903





Keebs said:


> ya beat me to it.............. I've been following that thread for a while waiting on it, THAT is a "ruff" bunch, so I have been amazed!



Thanks for posting that here! My hubby's a duck hunter so I stay outta that part of the forum!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Snowy finds the CUTEST stuff!!!!!



Too cute!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Off topic, which is better a eastern red cedar or wax myrtle border slash privacy fence. Thinking ten to fifteen feet apart and then second row to be planted off set, make any sense.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Off topic, which is better a eastern red cedar or wax myrtle border slash privacy fence. Thinking ten to fifteen feet apart and then second row to be planted off set, make any sense.



Cedar.  Wax Myrtles get tall and leggy and will split open over time, reducing your screen. Then again, with age the cedars will open up at the bottom as the older growth sheds and leave you exposed again. But that will be in 20 years or so, when you won't care anymore.

Why you need a screen?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cedar.  Wax Myrtles get tall and leggy and will split open over time, reducing your screen. Then again, with age the cedars will open up at the bottom as the older growth sheds and leave you exposed again. But that will be in 20 years or so, when you won't care anymore.
> 
> Why you need a screen?



Just a lil privacy for the neighbor and me I was thinking cedar but was worried about the slow growth rate. The myrtle does look like it could get leggy but grows so quick i figured two rows would solve that. How long will the myrtles live?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cedar.  Wax Myrtles get tall and leggy and will split open over time, reducing your screen. Then again, with age the cedars will open up at the bottom as the older growth sheds and leave you exposed again. But that will be in 20 years or so, when you won't care anymore.
> 
> _*Why you need a screen*_?


 wait till you're around him more, you won't have to ask that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wait till you're around him more, you won't have to ask that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Awwwwww Hail. Kang MUD!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwww Hail. Kang MUD!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Fried spam sammwich today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Fried spam sammwich today.



Hot Dog wiff MUSTARD


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Fried spam sammwich today.



now that my brotha is a good samich


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Fried spam sammwich today.



Cold or fresh fried ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Cold or fresh fried ??



I feel sure it would be chickun fried.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I feel sure it would be chickun fried.



yer a  dang womenz


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I feel sure it would be chickun fried.


yabeatmetoit!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh......... <---boston butt sammich that was cooked in the crock pot wiff nuttin but salt, pepper & a coke poured on it........... someone come'ere & let me slap'em!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

FINALLY!!!!   My sweetheart called & said he was on the way home from the cattle drive and sent me a pic to prove it.........


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh......... <---boston butt sammich that was cooked in the crock pot wiff nuttin but salt, pepper & a coke poured on it........... someone come'ere & let me slap'em!



wanna trade? I had over cooked ramen noodles



Keebs said:


> FINALLY!!!!   My sweetheart called & said he was on the way home from the cattle drive and sent me a pic to prove it.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> FINALLY!!!!   My sweetheart called & said he was on the way home from the cattle drive and sent me a pic to prove it.........



My cattle need drivin. Jussayin.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> FINALLY!!!!   My sweetheart called & said he was on the way home from the cattle drive and sent me a pic to prove it.........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> My cattle need drivin. Jussayin.



Oh geezzzzzz.....y'all act like ya never seen a 12 pack B4.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

Crickett said:


> wanna trade? I had over cooked ramen noodles


toolate, sorry, it was "more good"!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My cattle need drivin. Jussayin.





boneboy96 said:


> Oh geezzzzzz.....y'all act like ya never seen a 12 pack B4.


I don't get tired of lookin, neither!


----------



## kracker (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If that he's a cowboy then I'm a rocket propulsion scientist for NASA.


maybe he's a sheep herder???


----------



## kracker (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> same goes for all those models you menfolk like to drool over...


I became single Sunday morning and I ain't felt like drooling over a model yet, I have eyeballed a few, but no drooling.


----------



## david w. (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> FINALLY!!!!   My sweetheart called & said he was on the way home from the cattle drive and sent me a pic to prove it.........



HEY! How do you get a pic of me?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If that he's a cowboy then I'm a rocket propulsion scientist for NASA.


He's a cowboy. I can tell.


kracker said:


> maybe he's a sheep herder???


sorry but that's funny right there. 


david w. said:


> HEY! How do you get a pic of me?



Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

kracker said:


> I became single Sunday morning and I ain't felt like drooling over a model yet, I have eyeballed a few, but no drooling.


 something tells me you're MUCH better off now, darlin!


david w. said:


> HEY! How do you get a pic of me?


 I have my ways............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's a cowboy. I can tell.
> 
> sorry but that's funny right there.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Cold or fresh fried ??


Got home and the ole lady had Fried some up, put a fried egg on it, dukes mayo and cheese, toasted the bread, mmmm pretty old good. Right before i left i smacked her on her butt, told her that was a dang good sandwich and to have the clothes folded before i get home 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I feel sure it would be chickun fried.


You might be on to something


Keebs said:


> FINALLY!!!!   My sweetheart called & said he was on the way home from the cattle drive and sent me a pic to prove it.........


BULP.., bout lost my sammwich. yuck



david w. said:


> HEY! How do you get a pic of me?



You are disgusting


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Got home and the ole lady had Fried some up, put a fried egg on it, dukes mayo and cheese, toasted the bread, mmmm pretty old good. Right before i left i smacked her on her butt, told her that was a dang good sandwich and to have the clothes folded before i get home
> 
> You might be on to something
> BULP.., bout lost my sammwich. yuck
> ...


you'resofullofit!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you'resofullofit!



King baby, thats how i roll


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2012)

whad i miss?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Afternoon, peoples!
Done with work and about to head down to Valdosta in a few to pick up my 4-wheeler!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, peoples!
> Done with work and about to head down to Valdosta in a few to pick up my 4-wheeler!


 Give fishbait a head wub for me, K? thanks!  OH and an extra hugg for Tbugsy too!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, peoples!
> Done with work and about to head down to Valdosta in a few to pick up my 4-wheeler!



gonna rain today


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> gonna rain today



I'm not hunting, so....... no. 
I will be up a tree friday morning and the weekend, so that will be your best chance.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Give fishbait a head wub for me, K? thanks!  OH and an extra hugg for Tbugsy too!!



The feral cats won't let me near Bugsy.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The feral cats won't let me near Bugsy.


 ............ pppsssttt, catnip!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ............ pppsssttt, catnip!



How much am i supposed to eat? Or wear?


----------



## david w. (Dec 5, 2012)

ROBERT...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2012)

Brother Robert, your name looks good in bold print.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2012)

david w. said:


> ROBERT...............



he tricked me.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How much am i supposed to eat? Or wear?


 When did this happen????????????  Oh Ummm, sorry Mr. Mod, sir, uuumm, just buy a bag & sprinkle it over your clothes as you get out of your truck, the cat's will love you then!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Robert, your name looks good in bold print.


It does Doesn't it!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Robert, your name looks good in bold print.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> It does Doesn't it!!



Thanks, Guys!
I'll try not to screw up too much. 

Keebs, i got a PM this morning. I gave it some thought and decided as much time as i spend on here anyway, i might as well get in the Mod lounge legally. The drinks are ice cold in here!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey um Mr. Wobert Woo um Sir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grats!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Guys!
> I'll try not to screw up too much.
> 
> Keebs, i got a PM this morning. I gave it some thought and decided as much time as i spend on here anyway, i might as well get in the Mod lounge legally. The drinks are ice cold in here!


 Congrats, darlin'!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey um _*Mrs*_. Wobert Woo um Sir.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2012)

my we have a lot of cheifs up in he-u


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Congrats, darlin'!



I REALLY didn't mean to do that. Lawd. Trying to congrats him and ..............oh never mind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Robert, your name looks good in bold print.



Suckered another one in I see.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just a lil privacy for the neighbor and me I was thinking cedar but was worried about the slow growth rate. The myrtle does look like it could get leggy but grows so quick i figured two rows would solve that. How long will the myrtles live?



Depends on the weather and other influences. How long of a row do you need to plant? How tall do you need the screen to be?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2012)

Beer makes you feel the way you ought to feel without beer!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Beer makes you feel the way you ought to feel without beer!


I totally understand!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I REALLY didn't mean to do that. Lawd. Trying to congrats him and ..............oh never mind.


----------



## kracker (Dec 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Guys!
> I'll try not to screw up too much.
> 
> Keebs, i got a PM this morning. I gave it some thought and decided as much time as i spend on here anyway, i might as well get in the Mod lounge legally. The drinks are ice cold in here!


Well, there goes the neighborhood.....



Congrats


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Beer makes you feel the way you ought to feel without beer!


Aint dat da truff and I sure could use one right now. 


Keebs said:


>



Fanks again sista


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Okay, i'm hitting the road. Between all the new buttons and Mrs.H22 calling me a girly man, i got a lot to think about.


----------



## kracker (Dec 5, 2012)

Later Mr. Bama.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm hitting the road. Between all the new buttons and Mrs.H22 calling me a girly man, i got a lot to think about.



well, at least I know you're gonna think about me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> FINALLY!!!!   My sweetheart called & said he was on the way home from the cattle drive and sent me a pic to prove it.........





Crickett said:


> wanna trade? I had over cooked ramen noodles





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint dat da truff and I sure could use one right now.
> 
> 
> Fanks again sista


i will fax ya one 


rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm hitting the road. Between all the new buttons and Mrs.H22 calling me a girly man, i got a lot to think about.



don't use any power tools modyrader


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Robert, your name looks good in bold print.


 oh snap uhm , congrats Bama


blood on the ground said:


> my we have a lot of cheifs up in he-u


Fo real tho


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Depends on the weather and other influences. How long of a row do you need to plant? How tall do you need the screen to be?



Not really hilly where i need it so 5 to 20 foot would be plenty tall, but lookin at about 1100 feet and i want to double that, two rows so 2200 feet.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm hitting the road. Between all the new buttons and Mrs.H22 calling me a girly man, i got a lot to think about.


 don't forget the catnip!!


blood on the ground said:


> i will fax ya one


----------



## david w. (Dec 5, 2012)

Cheese is GREAT!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2012)

david w. said:


> Cheese is GREAT!



sausage and cheese is even better


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> oh snap uhm , congrats Bama
> 
> Fo real tho
> 
> ...



You really don't like this neighbor huh? 

The primary problem you are going to run into is having that many linear feet of the same plant. You are asking for mass loss if an infestation of insects or a particular fungus gets a hold of them. It is always good to mix up your species and plant in groups, alternating the groups by species. Say, a group of 11 Cedars double rowed in alternate spacing, then a smaller group, say 7 wax myrtle dr/as. Then toss in say 9 little gem magnolias dr/as and back down to another tall shrub such as wax leaf ligustrum, around 17 or so of those dr/as. You get the idea.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2012)

<------deer jerky.....mmmmm!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You really don't like this neighbor huh?



  I'm looking into the seedlings you can buy from the ga forestry. Buying in bulk is alot cheaper but you have to start small


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

david w. said:


> Cheese is GREAT!





blood on the ground said:


> sausage and cheese is even better





Crickett said:


> <------deer jerky.....mmmmm!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Crickett said:


> <------deer jerky.....mmmmm!!



mmmmmmmmmmm! 
No deer in da freezer yet= no jerky.
I got alittle left in the freezer, but not jerky material.

Happy evening y'll. I'm outa hea


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 5, 2012)

Afternoon folks...please make rhbama3 and NCHillbilly feel right at home!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm looking into the seedlings you can buy from the ga forestry. Buying in bulk is alot cheaper but you have to start small



They are also much harder to keep alive, and will take FOREVER to achieve your goal. Not to mention watering 2200 ft. of seedlings. You'll need an auger to create at least a 1' diameter hole and then amend the soil heavily with a compost type mixture. Then you will need to mulch them real good to keep any moisture you put on them available for the new roots. If they make it past three years you are usually good to go. Typically though if you plant seedlings without good soil prep, regular fertilization and frequent watering you can expect a 20 to 30% loss.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon folks...please make rhbama3 and NCHillbilly feel right at home!



Y'all suckered NCHillbillly too?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon folks...please make rhbama3 and NCHillbilly feel right at home!


HILLBILLY TOOOOOO?????????? ohlawdhavemercy!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all suckered NCHillbillly too?



That Elfiii is one smooth talker!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2012)

And now, I can retire!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> That Elfiii is one smooth talker!



Now we have a Bigfoot Mod...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2012)

Dang, passed ova AGAIN . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

There is entirely too much po-po in this thread


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> And now, I can retire!!









 I dunnah think so!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, passed ova AGAIN . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I dunnah think so!





Yes darlin...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> There is entirely too much po-po in this thread



You left out two 'o's...


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 5, 2012)

oh oh


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2012)

For you Sowegans familiar with the area, The Redhead just had the biggest 8 point she said she has ever seen, just prance across Fussel Road, in front of her, then stop and watch her as she slowly went past it. 

And she knows a big a deer when she sees one.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> For you Sowegans familiar with the area, The Redhead just had the biggest 8 point she said she has ever seen, just prance across Fussel Road, in front of her, then stop and watch her as she slowly went past it.
> 
> And she knows a big a deer when she sees one.



You gonna have to break down and git those winder knobs fixed so she can rollem down.:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> For you Sowegans familiar with the area, The Redhead just had the biggest 8 point she said she has ever seen, just prance across Fussel Road, in front of her, then stop and watch her as she slowly went past it.
> 
> And she knows a big a deer when she sees one.


 


Hornet22 said:


> You gonna have to break down and git those winder knobs fixed so she can rollem down.:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2012)

Cold beer, or likker drank ???  



How 'bout a cold beer and a shot 'o likker ??? 



Hmmmmmmmm, decisions, decisions . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cold beer, or likker drank ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bourbon....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cold beer, or likker drank ???
> How 'bout a cold beer and a shot 'o likker ???
> Hmmmmmmmm, decisions, decisions . . .


 you always mix'em, that's a "no brainer" anyway!


Nicodemus said:


> Bourbon....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon folks...please make rhbama3 and NCHillbilly feel right at home!



NCHillbilly too! He's a good un! Congrats! 

And whoever pick em, Ya done good. IMHO.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you always mix'em, that's a "no brainer" anyway!





To be more exact, Makers Mark...


----------



## kracker (Dec 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cold beer, or likker drank ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tater juice


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> To be more exact, Makers Mark...


 *almost* confiscated a bottle from my b-i-l on Thankgiving..........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

ah'ight, I'm outta here, Mud, come'on, let's roll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

See ya'll, i'm out


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 5, 2012)

U 5 o'clockers better hurry on out of here!


----------



## Buck (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats to ya Robert!!   Just follow Nick's lead and you'll do just fine Brotha...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2012)

Buck said:


> Congrats to ya Robert!!   Just follow Nick's lead and you'll do just fine Brotha...







^^^^^ Xactly !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2012)

The Aracuana hen has started layin` blue eggs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> The Aracuana hen has started layin` blue eggs.







Me thinks the bourbon has made you color blind . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me thinks the bourbon has made you color blind . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Bourbon....



 Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon folks...please make rhbama3 and NCHillbilly feel right at home!



will do


bama, how you liking the colors gold and green?


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

Somebody ban Crappiedex. He threatened me with something horrible in a PM.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody ban Crappiedex. He threatened me with something horrible in a PM.



Let the  begin.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2012)

Evenin youngins I am glad that "most" of you went to bed at a proper hour tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me thinks the bourbon has made you color blind . . .


Glad i wasn't the only one thinking "What blue egg"?


gobbleinwoods said:


> will do
> 
> 
> bama, how you liking the colors gold and green?



I'm hating it more and more...... 
I think the game will be a lot closer than most.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

Who can say "awsome"?!?!?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Who can say "awsome"?!?!?



Queen of the driveler


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Who can say "awsome"?!?!?



Owesome, allsum, cawsome, uh oldsome, I just cant say it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Had a great time with Bugsy, Fishbro and Bugsy's mini-me. Got back a 4-wheeler almost better than new, and had a great dinner at Chili's. Can't wait to hit da woods Friday!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Who can say "awsome"?!?!?



But it is. What is it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Queen of the driveler


 I "stole it" from Delton's FB page, ain't it neat?!!??!


KyDawg said:


> Owesome, allsum, cawsome, uh oldsome, I just cant say it.


ohcome'on, think back to your sogajaw days, You Can Do It!



rhbama3 said:


> Had a great time with Bugsy, Fishbro and Bugsy's mini-me. Got back a 4-wheeler almost better than new, and had a great dinner at Chili's. Can't wait to hit da woods Friday!





KyDawg said:


> But it is. What is it.




ok, gotta crash, as Quack sezzz..........


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 5, 2012)

I got a new sledge hammer. Love it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Who can say "awsome"?!?!?


Awl Hail to Queen Keebs!!

Time to stumble off to bed!!.........I've already fell asleep while waiting on the page to load once.......Well maybe two or three times!!

The internet connection has been painfully slow this evening!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2012)

Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you this morning.

And speaking of thirsty, Gobblin should be along any minute with his truckload of good coffee.

Cooler weather is back again today so I guess that I better keep my jacket close at hand today.  Ya'll have a good one today and pass it on.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hail to the new MOD SQUAD !!!!!


Congratulations to rhbama3, NCHillbilly and Justus4all for their new appointments as Moderators for this site.  Definitely some good choices.  I look forward not to get my wrist slapped, not to be bound and hand-cuffed, and not to be banned by these fine gentleman.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2012)

Well EE I rolled over this morning and got another 40 winks.   Now I feel tired.  

Here is the truckload but get a cup fast as I am going back for more.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 6, 2012)

Good mernin peeps !! been up a while !!! been over catchin' up with the bigfeets thread !! hope all is well !!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 6, 2012)

sssshhhh.....they sleepin !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

good morning children


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Good Morning Gon Drivelers.  Hot porkskins for breakfast.....thats nutritious right???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Had a great time with Bugsy, Fishbro and Bugsy's mini-me. Got back a 4-wheeler almost better than new, and had a great dinner at Chili's. Can't wait to hit da woods Friday!



KEEBS!!!! They went to Chili's with out us


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

*National Weather Service*

National Weather Service Follows DHS In Huge Ammo Purchase


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2012)

Mornin y'all & bye y'all! 
I gotta drive to Blairsville to pick up a Christmas present!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all & bye y'all!
> I gotta drive to Blairsville to pick up a Christmas present!



Might as well drive on up the hill and visit with the Hillbilly Mod if you're goin that far.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't cha just hate it when you roll over, pull the covers up, fluff the pillow and the STUPID alarm goes off. Just got all comfy.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> KEEBS!!!! They went to Chili's with out us


 in Valdosta........
 Dang truck wouldn't crank dis moanin, had to hit the battery around a bit to get it going!
Hey Ya'll!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't cha just hate it when you roll over, pull the covers up, fluff the pillow and the STUPID alarm goes off. Just got all comfy.



I don't think real men would admit to using terms such as "fluff the pillow". I'm sure Quack wouldn't have a problem with it, but the rest of us might not phrase it that way..

There is just something about that terminology that reminds us of the movie, "Planes, Trains and Automobiles"..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't cha just hate it when you roll over, pull the covers up, fluff the pillow and the STUPID alarm goes off. Just got all comfy.


Yes i do, happened just this morning.



Keebs said:


> in Valdosta........
> Dang truck wouldn't crank dis moanin, had to hit the battery around a bit to get it going!
> Hey Ya'll!



Uh, i know how to get to Valdosta Got a truck too. You think cause you Queen you can roll in here late too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think real men would admit to using terms such as "fluff the pillow". I'm sure Quack wouldn't have a problem with it, but the rest of us might not phrase it that way..
> 
> There is just something about that terminology that reminds us of the movie, "Planes, Trains and Automobiles"..



All except the fluffing of course


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't cha just hate it when you roll over, pull the covers up, fluff the pillow and the STUPID alarm goes off. Just got all comfy.


near 'bout e'ry mornin!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> _*I don't think real men*_ would admit to using terms such as "fluff the pillow". I'm sure Quack wouldn't have a problem with it, but the rest of us might not phrase it that way..
> 
> There is just something about that terminology that reminds us of the movie, "Planes, Trains and Automobiles"..


  


mudracing101 said:


> Yes i do, happened just this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, i know how to get to Valdosta Got a truck too. You think cause you Queen you can roll in here late too.


 I gots comp. time, I'm allowed..........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> All except the fluffing of course


"Too Late"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't cha just hate it when you roll over, pull the covers up, fluff the pillow and the STUPID alarm goes off. Just got all comfy.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think real men would admit to using terms such as "fluff the pillow". I'm sure Quack wouldn't have a problem with it, but the rest of us might not phrase it that way..
> 
> There is just something about that terminology that reminds us of the movie, "Planes, Trains and Automobiles"..





mudracing101 said:


> Yes i do, happened just this morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



I know , walked right into that one


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 you see it too, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I know , walked right into that one


 did it hurt?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you see it too, huh?



Shush it  
Oh, is doo doo still killin chickens?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> KEEBS!!!! They went to Chili's with out us



It was the one in Valdosta and it was one of those spur of the moment things. 
 I will say that was the first place that took corn and gluten allergies REAL serious. As soon as i told the waitress, she left and got the manager. He brought the menu and said he'd make sure everything was handled properly. Except for the soup getting tortilla's on top by accident, i could not have asked for a better experience. Kudos to them.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Shush it
> Oh, is doo doo still killin chickens?


nope, shock collars are the BOMBdiggity!  BUT her & Dooby got into a MAJOR argument the other night, then Cutter tried joining in just as I got it broke up!  I don't know WHAT caused that, but I know I need to get her fixed, asap!


rhbama3 said:


> It was the one in Valdosta and it was one of those spur of the moment things.
> I will say that was the first place that took corn and gluten allergies REAL serious. As soon as i told the waitress, she left and got the manager. He brought the menu and said he'd make sure everything was handled properly. Except for the soup getting tortilla's on top by accident, i could not have asked for a better experience. Kudos to them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Red velvet cake and black coffee. Mmmmmmmmmm

Cake was almost too pretty to cut. The poinsettia on top looked so real I had to touch it to make sure. Wish I had a camera on my phone.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Red velvet cake and black coffee. Mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Cake was almost too pretty to cut. The poinsettia on top looked so real I had to touch it to make sure. Wish I had a camera on my phone.


 be real sweet & maybe Santa will get you an upgrade!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> be real sweet & maybe Santa will get you an upgrade!



I can't get no sweeter
 I aint holdin my breath either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Red velvet cake



Red Velvet cake is my second mostest favoritest cake..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Red Velvet cake is my second mostest favoritest cake..



and your first favorite

Man. This cake is good tadeaf. 
Speaking of tadeaf, anybody seen Blood


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and your first favorite
> 
> Man. This cake is good tadeaf.
> Speaking of tadeaf, anybody seen Blood



Homemade German Chocolate cake is #1.

He's busy fluf..........awe nevermind.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and your first favorite
> 
> Man. This cake is good tadeaf.
> Speaking of tadeaf, anybody seen Blood


im right here being sworn in as a mod 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Homemade German Chocolate cake is #1.
> 
> He's busy fluf..........awe nevermind.



 i kwit doin that..... yesterday



mmmmmm peetza


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It was the one in Valdosta and it was one of those spur of the moment things.
> I will say that was the first place that took corn and gluten allergies REAL serious. As soon as i told the waitress, she left and got the manager. He brought the menu and said he'd make sure everything was handled properly. Except for the soup getting tortilla's on top by accident, i could not have asked for a better experience. Kudos to them.





Keebs said:


> nope, shock collars are the BOMBdiggity!  BUT her & Dooby got into a MAJOR argument the other night, then Cutter tried joining in just as I got it broke up!  I don't know WHAT caused that, but I know I need to get her fixed, asap!


Dads boxer killed one of the chickens and walked up quite proud of it. After a scolding he hasnt messed with one since. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't get no sweeter
> I aint holdin my breath either.






blood on the ground said:


> im right here being sworn in as a mod



You a mod















 on second thought just in case , i meant ..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im right here being sworn in as a mod
> 
> 
> i kwit doin that..... yesterday
> ...



I'll take peetza over any cake in the whole wide world.
I love peetza tadeaf.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im right here being sworn *at by* a mod



Fixed it for  you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dads boxer killed one of the chickens and walked up quite proud of it. After a scolding he hasnt messed with one since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take peetza over any cake in the whole wide world.
> I love peetza tadeaf.



y'all didn't even congrajulate me on my new found position as a paid mod


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for  you.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't get no sweeter
> I aint holdin my breath either.


sista, you DO know you can get a different/better phone & keep your same package, doncha? 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Homemade German Chocolate cake is #1.
> 
> He's busy fluf..........awe nevermind.


 OR one of them 10 layer choc. cakes!!  Ohhhman.........


mudracing101 said:


> Dads boxer killed one of the chickens and walked up quite proud of it. After a scolding he hasnt messed with one since.


She was in the backyard with it & me calling from the porch, never moved until she say me coming to look for her, let's just say she was "into it"!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take peetza over any cake in the whole wide world.
> I love peetza tadeaf.


 no way!





HEY BLood, why ain't you or kracker signed up for the secret santa shenanannigans???????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all didn't even congrajulate me on my new found position as a paid mod



but, but........ They forgoted to put your name in bold and stuff. 
Congrajulations anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all didn't even congrajulate me on my new found position as a paid mod


_*WAKE UP!!!!!!!!
*_you're dreaming again!​


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im right here being sworn in as a mod








Miguel Cervantes said:


> "Being Sworn at by a Mod".    Fixed it for  you.




MC, it is scarey how much you and I think alike Because you just took the exact words out of my mouth on this one !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*WAKE UP!!!!!!!!
> *_you're dreaming again!​




Keebs, that ain't no dream......that's a nightmare !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sista, you DO know you can get a different/better phone & keep your same package, doncha?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought it was jus fer wemonz?!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> but, but........ They forgoted to put your name in bold and stuff.
> Congrajulations anyway.


im undercover....


Keebs said:


> _*WAKE UP!!!!!!!!
> *_you're dreaming again!​



new shareif in town now


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2012)

I dont wanna go to werk ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

What the....?


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What the....?



You don't EVEN want to know brother


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, that ain't no dream......that's a nightmare !!!!


King Eagle Eye


Jeff C. said:


> What the....?


Jeffro!!


Hornet22 said:


> You don't EVEN want to know brother


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i thought it was jus fer wemonz?!


 NO, now go put your name in da hat!


slip said:


> I dont wanna go to werk ...


 really?  


Jeff C. said:


> What the....?


_*CHIEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


Hornet22 said:


> You don't EVEN want to know brother


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, that ain't no dream......that's a nightmare !!!!


 
you too, go sign up for the Secret Santa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> You don't EVEN want to know brother





mudracing101 said:


> King Eagle Eye
> 
> Jeffro!!





Keebs said:


> NO, now go put your name in da hat!
> 
> really?
> 
> _*CHIEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!*_



Have a day to waste in Norfolk, so came to get my Drivel fix!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, that ain't no dream......that's a nightmare !!!!


Awwwww Hail. Kang Eagle.


slip said:


> I dont wanna go to werk ...


You too young for that.


Jeff C. said:


> What the....?


Hey!


Keebs said:


> you too, go sign up for the Secret Santa!



Git em Keebs. Git em.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Have a day to waste in Norfolk, so came to get my Drivel fix!!


 Glad ya did! Hey, you ain't signed up either, have you?!?!?  Git to it!please............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git em Keebs. Git em.


I'm tryin!  The more the merrier!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey y'all. Long time no drivel.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2012)

Jeff, are you in Norfolk for a football game Saturday???  Or are you just having fun for the heck of it !!!    

I know Georgia Southern University is playing Old Dominion there Saturday but I won't go up there on the road this time.  I drove up there a couple of years ago in the snow and ice all the way to Newark, Delaware but not again up that far in the playoffs.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Long time no drivel.





Holy shomoly, We are honored to have you visit with us today Ms. Bubbette.  Did you other half give you that big paycheck that he received from here yesterday ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwww Hail. Kang Eagle.
> 
> You too young for that.
> 
> ...



Heyyyyyy....cleanin lady!!!    



Keebs said:


> Glad ya did! Hey, you ain't signed up either, have you?!?!?  Git to it!please............
> 
> I'm tryin!  The more the merrier!



Yes'm.....I did!!!  Already got some stuff too! 



Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Long time no drivel.



Well well well.....Hellllloooo there!!! 

Gonna go find sumpin to eat and sumpin to do


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff, are you in Norfolk for a football game Saturday???  Or are you just having fun for the heck of it !!!
> 
> I know Georgia Southern University is playing Old Dominion there Saturday but I won't go up there on the road this time.  I drove up there a couple of years ago in the snow and ice all the way to Newark, Delaware but not again up that far in the playoffs.



No sir Mike, I'm here for the WWE 10th annual Tribute to the Troops event!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

8 days til dooms day ......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 6, 2012)

Howdy y'all!! Gonna start working on my SS lists, so I can have everything ready to go when it's time to draw names. Gonna wait to see if I get any more entries today and then send out PM's tonight or tomorrow. 

I can't wait!! I'm already workin' on part of my gift!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir Mike, I'm here for the WWE 10th annual Tribute to the Troops event!!



Thanks Jeff.  Make lots of $$$$$ while up there and have a safe trip back home afterwards.  I am sure that Jag has everything taken care back home.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Long time no drivel.


 SistaBubbette in da HOUSE!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Yes'm.....I did!!!  Already got some stuff too!


 ok, just double checkin!


Jeff C. said:


> No sir Mike, I'm here for the WWE 10th annual Tribute to the Troops event!!


 get me some pics??


Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!! Gonna start working on my SS lists, so I can have everything ready to go when it's time to draw names. Gonna wait to see if I get any more entries today and then send out PM's tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I can't wait!! I'm already workin' on part of my gift!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm hungry. Think i'll treat myself to a steak and tater for lunch today


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungry. Think i'll treat myself to a steak and tater for lunch today


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 6, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Holy shomoly, We are honored to have you visit with us today Ms. Bubbette.  Did you other half give you that big paycheck that he received from here yesterday ???





Jeff C. said:


> Well well well.....Hellllloooo there!!!



Eagle Eye, I wouldn't let him take the job without double the pay of the other mods. Of course, for doing that he blocked by access to GON.  (not really, but I have to blame someone)


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir Mike, I'm here for the WWE 10th annual Tribute to the Troops event!!





Keebs said:


> get me some pics??



Yeah send us some pics of them womens


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah send us some pics of them womens


 yeah, wimmiz look good in uniform too!  I really never understood why the phrase "Your Mama wears combat boots" was meant as a "cut", until I realized not everyone was in the military!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 6, 2012)

Pics of the Diva's...that's all I want for XMAS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!! Gonna start working on my SS lists, so I can have everything ready to go when it's time to draw names. Gonna wait to see if I get any more entries today and then send out PM's tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I can't wait!! I'm already workin' on part of my gift!!



 I've found a couple of things already! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thanks Jeff.  Make lots of $$$$$ while up there and have a safe trip back home afterwards.  I am sure that Jag has everything taken care back home.



Will do,thanks Mike!!! I can gaurantee he's on HIGH ALERT!  

Neighbor lady called the other day, she was pickin him up and takin him for a ride in the sports car with the top let back.  



Keebs said:


> SistaBubbette in da HOUSE!!!
> 
> ok, just double checkin!
> 
> get me some pics??






mudracing101 said:


> Yeah send us some pics of them womens



Gotta be careful, but see what I can do!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Pics of the Diva's...that's all I want for XMAS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

Check back with y'all later!! Gotta go eat.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 6, 2012)

Jeff- don't get caught takin' pics of those wimmens  they might try to make an "example" of you!

:gone:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

Quick prayers needed, some of you know my bestest "J" - the girls at work just called the ambulance to her to run a "strip"??  Chest pain, center, dull ache........ now she's gotta go to the hospital for some blood work!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I've found a couple of things already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sugar Plum said:


> Jeff- don't get caught takin' pics of those wimmens  they might try to make an "example" of you!
> 
> :gone:



yeah, dont want you to get body slammed on my account,  unless you are willing to take one for the team


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Quick prayers needed, some of you know my bestest "J" - the girls at work just called the ambulance to her to run a "strip"??  Chest pain, center, dull ache........ now she's gotta go to the hospital for some blood work!



Happy thoughts for ya!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Quick prayers needed, some of you know my bestest "J" - the girls at work just called the ambulance to her to run a "strip"??  Chest pain, center, dull ache........ now she's gotta go to the hospital for some blood work!



Dangit


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Pics of the Diva's...that's all I want for XMAS!


pervert 


Jeff C. said:


>


don't encourage him 


Keebs said:


> Quick prayers needed, some of you know my bestest "J" - the girls at work just called the ambulance to her to run a "strip"??  Chest pain, center, dull ache........ now she's gotta go to the hospital for some blood work!



prayer sent


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Quick prayers needed, some of you know my bestest "J" - the girls at work just called the ambulance to her to run a "strip"??  Chest pain, center, dull ache........ now she's gotta go to the hospital for some blood work!



Keebs, my Prayers are being sent over your way as I type this.  With these type of symptoms, she definitely needs to be checked over really well.  Sure hope that everything turns out alright with her.  Keep us updated, please.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, my Prayers are being sent over your way as I type this.  With these type of symptoms, she definitely needs to be checked over really well.  Sure hope that everything turns out alright with her.  Keep us updated, please.


Thanks, I'm waiting to see when she's gonna pick me up to go with her......... she already has a heart condition, but for the life of me can't think of the name of it, she's on something for it & twice they have had to "kill her & bring her back" to get it back in rhythm... but she said this is different, it's like it "pauses" a beat........ I'm saying stress because of her new position at work, she is under a tremendous amount of stress now!
I'll let ya'll know as I find out............ thanks ya'll!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Quick prayers needed, some of you know my bestest "J" - the girls at work just called the ambulance to her to run a "strip"??  Chest pain, center, dull ache........ now she's gotta go to the hospital for some blood work!



 Dang it. 
Updates are required!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it.
> Updates are required!


Yes Ma'm........... ok, fixing to drive her to the horsepital, will let ya'll know something when I'm back to a computer..........I don't have a smartphone!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2012)

Bama a moderator...

Congratulations...er...uh.... condolences. Not sure which 

You will do great.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungry. Think i'll treat myself to a steak and tater for lunch today



You aint Kang


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Quick prayers needed, some of you know my bestest "J" - the girls at work just called the ambulance to her to run a "strip"??  Chest pain, center, dull ache........ now she's gotta go to the hospital for some blood work!



Dang Keebs, will keep her in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

FYI....The shinbone is a device for finding furniture in a dark room.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> FYI....The shinbone is a device for finding furniture in a dark room.



And trailer hitches on the back of pickup trucks in a parking lot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And trailer hitches on the back of pickup trucks in a parking lot.



man yeah! back when i coached my boys baseball team i had an assistant coach that i didn't care for very much take the paint off his leg on my trailer hitch after a game one night.... ..... dude went down like a sack of taters....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Quick prayers needed, some of you know my bestest "J" - the girls at work just called the ambulance to her to run a "strip"??  Chest pain, center, dull ache........ now she's gotta go to the hospital for some blood work!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man yeah! back when i coached my boys baseball team i had an assistant coach that i didn't care for very much take the paint off his leg on my trailer hitch after a game one night.... ..... dude went down like a sack of taters....



I've crowned my shin on a couple of occasions on my own trailer hitch. Gives cause to reciting my Sunday school lesson for the week. 

I always keep mine on though, you never know when you'll need it, and I like pulling through in parking spots when I can, and it keeps the blue hairs and jack legs from pulling up too close on the back of my buggy.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Red velvet cake and black coffee. Mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Cake was almost too pretty to cut. The poinsettia on top looked so real I had to touch it to make sure. Wish I had a camera on my phone.



Mmmm...red velvet!!!

I'm making my peanut butter cake tomorrow! I'll post it in the cafe! 

Dang that was a long ride! 2hrs there & 2 hrs back but worth it cause I got what I was sent after! 



Keebs said:


> Quick prayers needed, some of you know my bestest "J" - the girls at work just called the ambulance to her to run a "strip"??  Chest pain, center, dull ache........ now she's gotta go to the hospital for some blood work!



Sending prayers


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2012)

Peanut butter cake....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Well lunch was good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

King


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Peanut butter cake....


never heared of it...


mudracing101 said:


> Well lunch was good.



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King



cheater/ cheata


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2012)

Peanut butta cake ???  Did somebody say peanut butta cake ????



Sounds absolutely dreamy !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

Somebody dun made me KANG!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Greetings!!!
I am officially off till Monday! Time to clean out da truck, wash the camo and get ready for 3 days of tree time! 

Sure wish the temps were cooler. The skeeters and gnats are gonna be turrble....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody dun made me KANG!!!


 bunch of jack legs


rhbama3 said:


> Greetings!!!
> I am officially off till Monday! Time to clean out da truck, wash the camo and get ready for 3 days of tree time!
> 
> Sure wish the temps were cooler. The skeeters and gnats are gonna be turrble....



Good luck, I aint seen a deer in a while


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mmmm...red velvet!!!
> 
> I'm making my peanut butter cake tomorrow! I'll post it in the cafe!
> 
> ...


Be sure to include recipe. Sounds wonderful! 


blood on the ground said:


> never heared of it...
> 
> 
> pics or it didn't happen


Awwwwww Hail. KANG BLOOD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Hooked On Quack said:


> Peanut butta cake ???  Did somebody say peanut butta cake ????
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds absolutely dreamy !!!


You fluffin your pillow


rhbama3 said:


> Greetings!!!
> I am officially off till Monday! Time to clean out da truck, wash the camo and get ready for 3 days of tree time!
> 
> Sure wish the temps were cooler. The skeeters and gnats are gonna be turrble....



Happy hunting.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> bunch of jack legs
> 
> 
> Good luck, I aint seen a deer in a while



twas not me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings!!!
> I am officially off till Monday! Time to clean out da truck, wash the camo and get ready for 3 days of tree time!
> 
> Sure wish the temps were cooler. The skeeters and gnats are gonna be turrble....





You`re on Moderator Call this weekend...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> twas not me!



Jealousy is a terrible thing.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

QUACK!!!!!!!!!!! You gots to to somethin wit yo youngins, dadgum


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re on Moderator Call this weekend...



uh uh.....
 Elfii didn't tell me how long the training wheels take to get here. You know how slow the lee county post office is. 
Still reading the mod stuff and trying to decipher what i'm reading.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> uh uh.....
> Elfii didn't tell me how long the training wheels take to get here. You know how slow the lee county post office is.
> Still reading the mod stuff and trying to decipher what i'm reading.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> QUACK!!!!!!!!!!! You gots to to somethin wit yo youngins, dadgum






Which one of the crayon eaters is it ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jealousy is a terrible thing.



i promis on the Lords good book it wasn't 



but it is good to be Kang!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i promis on the Lords good book it wasn't
> 
> 
> 
> but it is good to be Kang!



It is great to be King, 
Awe hail King Blood


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> It is great to be King,
> Awe hail King Blood



Ya'll boaf good Kings in my dopinion.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll boaf good Kings in my dopinion.



aaawwww look mud we have a fan...


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Which one of the crayon eaters is it ???



da beast


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> da beast






Grrrrrrrrr, dat one ain't mine, his dayday be rich !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

im out... got ta go get the lil boss from school


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll boaf good Kings in my dopinion.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang Keebs, will keep her in thoughts and prayers.





Hooked On Quack said:


>





Crickett said:


> Sending prayers


 Thank you all, blood work, ekg & x-ray all came back fine, they wanted her to stay but she refused.  I call stress, as I drove into the parking lot she said "It's this place, it's started back hurting worse", yeah, I say stress!
Ok, I gotta go decorate the float for the Christmas Parade, our Midget Boys won a championship bowl!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thank you all, blood work, ekg & x-ray all came back fine, they wanted her to stay but she refused.  I call stress, as I drove into the parking lot she said "It's this place, it's started back hurting worse", yeah, I say stress!
> Ok, I gotta go decorate the float for the Christmas Parade, our Midget Boys won a championship bowl!





She better learn to deal with it, or move on .





Ya'll gotz midgets down there ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thank you all, blood work, ekg & x-ray all came back fine, they wanted her to stay but she refused.  I call stress, as I drove into the parking lot she said "It's this place, it's started back hurting worse", yeah, I say stress!
> Ok, I gotta go decorate the float for the Christmas Parade, our Midget Boys won a championship bowl!



Glad everything is OK. Same thing happened to me at work. Quit my job of 19 1/2 years making REALLY good money. I don't make squat now, but I'z happy happy happy.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thank you all, blood work, ekg & x-ray all came back fine, they wanted her to stay but she refused.  I call stress, as I drove into the parking lot she said "It's this place, it's started back hurting worse", yeah, I say stress!
> Ok, I gotta go decorate the float for the Christmas Parade, our Midget Boys won a championship bowl!



Sounds like the samething that's going on w/ my mom! Her job stresses her too just like that! 

Congrats to the little midget boys!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thank you all, blood work, ekg & x-ray all came back fine, they wanted her to stay but she refused.  I call stress, as I drove into the parking lot she said "It's this place, it's started back hurting worse", yeah, I say stress!
> Ok, I gotta go decorate the float for the Christmas Parade, our Midget Boys won a championship bowl!



Thanks for the update.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thank you all, blood work, ekg & x-ray all came back fine, they wanted her to stay but she refused.  I call stress, as I drove into the parking lot she said "It's this place, it's started back hurting worse", yeah, I say stress!
> Ok, I gotta go decorate the float for the Christmas Parade, our Midget Boys won a championship bowl!




Keebs, I am the poster child for "STRESS WILL KILL YOU IF YOU ARE NOT CAREFUL."  I had to learn the hard way after helping my wife fight her ongoing cardiac and diabetic illnesses for 6 1/2 years.  When my wife died, my Mother also died a month later and I had a heart attack about 3 months later which dang near killed me.  So I know for sure just what STRESS can do to you.  I could probably write a book about cardiac related problems and ways to cope with them as well because I have had first hand "in your face" experience with it since June of 2000.  I hope that you can somehow have a really down to earth discussion with your friend and she can get the necessary meds or whatever she needs to help alleviate this stress problem.  I have learned to slow down somewhat now and enjoy the scenery when I can.  I just have to make sure that my customer's requirements are taken care of properly so that the bills keep getting paid.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She better learn to deal with it, or move on .
> 
> Ya'll gotz midgets down there ???


 yeah, you call & tell her, how 'bout it?
Yep, smarty pants, they're all 11 & 12 year old boys!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad everything is OK. Same thing happened to me at work. Quit my job of 19 1/2 years making REALLY good money. I don't make squat now, but I'z _*happy happy happy.*_


 I still get upset here at work, but for the most part, I too am "Happy, happy, happy"!


Crickett said:


> Sounds like the samething that's going on w/ my mom! Her job stresses her too just like that!
> 
> Congrats to the little midget boys!





mudracing101 said:


> Thanks for the update.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I am the poster child for "STRESS WILL KILL YOU IF YOU ARE NOT CAREFUL."  I had to learn the hard way after helping my wife fight her ongoing cardiac and diabetic illnesses for 6 1/2 years.  When my wife died, my Mother also died a month later and I had a heart attack about 3 months later which dang near killed me.  So I know for sure just what STRESS can do to you.  I could probably write a book about cardiac related problems and ways to cope with them as well because I have had first hand "in your face" experience with it since June of 2000.  I hope that you can somehow have a really down to earth discussion with your friend and she can get the necessary meds or whatever she needs to help alleviate this stress problem.  I have learned to slow down somewhat now and enjoy the scenery when I can.  I just have to make sure that my customer's requirements are taken care of properly so that the bills keep getting paid.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2012)

Good weed cures stress, just sayin . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good weed cures stress, just sayin . . .



word


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> word





Where ya been lil fella ???


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya been lil fella ???



I been busy working   Hopefully things will quite down for the next few days before I take me some vacation day


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

Couple of pics, I know Bob will appreciate these, even if it ain't Diva's


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 6, 2012)

That's a big boat


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey Quack!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good weed cures stress, just sayin . . .





hdm03 said:


> word


 _Really?_


Jeff C. said:


> Couple of pics, I know Bob will appreciate these, even if it ain't Diva's





Nicodemus said:


> Hey Quack!


 talk about a TEASE!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> That's a big boat



Purty doggon big, haven't seen the carrier yet!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _Really?_
> 
> 
> 
> talk about a TEASE!!!





You still love me!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Quack!





Keebs said:


> _Really?_
> 
> 
> 
> talk about a TEASE!!!



Reckon I'll go get some wings @ Hooter's tonight!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You still love me!!!









 well, yeah..............


Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go get some wings @ Hooter's tonight!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple of pics, I know Bob will appreciate these, even if it ain't Diva's



I love, love, love that first pic. Really, it's kewl!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, yeah..............



Whaaaaa.....It's walkin distance!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2012)

jeff c. said:


> whaaaaa.....it's walkin distance!


 ..........................


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go get some wings @ Hooter's tonight!!!



Pics please


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love, love, love that first pic. Really, it's kewl!



Yeah, that's what caught my eye. It was the angle I first saw it from walking downtown, looked down a little side street and there it was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Pics please


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Quack!






Oh yeahhhhhhhhhh, brotha !!!!  Datz the way you do it !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Quack!


reminds me of a John Anderson song:
arm and arm together, 
they both wanted it that way.....
So i left them laying in that red georgia clay....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Quack!




Don't ya'll let Nic fool you.  Those fried birds don't look like Bobwhite quail to me.  Those are some of those little Guineas that was running around at his house !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> reminds me of a John Anderson song:
> arm and arm together,
> they both wanted it that way.....
> So i left them laying in that red georgia clay....





They were so happy together, and made such a nice couple....made good gravy too..


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go get some wings @ Hooter's tonight!!!






Keebs said:


>



What she said!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2012)

Well look a dat 

KING NIC


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> They were so happy together, and made such a nice couple....made good gravy too..



That flung a cravin' on me.
Might just have to go to ACC Monday and get a case of quail. Pretty much the only way i can get them these days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You still love me!!!




Yes, yes I do !!!  Kinda/sorta looks like you might fried up the "nuggets" on one of dem birds . . .





Crickett said:


> Well look a dat
> 
> KING NIC






AWWWWWWWWW  Hail !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Well look a dat
> 
> KING NIC



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yes I do !!!  Kinda/sorta looks like you might fried up the "nuggets" on one of dem birds . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2012)

Nic can't play no mo, Ms Sheryl said it was it was time to eat suppa !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Woohoo!!!!!!
It's all about timing, people!
Just left Tractor Supply with 1 pack of AAA, 2 packs of AA, every pack of D cell batteries they had. All Jobsmart batteries are 1/2 off right now. 

Gonna be a Mojo rotisserie chicken, hash browns, and broccoli and cheese for supper.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Woohoo!!!!!!
> It's all about timing, people!
> Just left Tractor Supply with 1 pack of AAA, 2 packs of AA, every pack of D cell batteries they had. All Jobsmart batteries are 1/2 off right now.



Yep! More good money spent chasing things he can't shoot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Yep! More good money spent chasing things he can't shoot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Yep! More good money spent chasing things he can't shoot.


and you wonder why you aren't on my friends list..... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Don't encourage her!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> and you wonder why you aren't on my friends list.....
> 
> 
> Don't encourage her!!!



Careful, or I'll slip gluten into your food.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Careful, or I'll slip gluten into your food.






Wow, get 'em Helen !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't encourage her!!!



Don't band me bro', don't band me!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2012)

Mmmmm....my house smells like peanut butter!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mmmmm....my house smells like peanut butter!





Yer killin` me....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Woohoo!!!!!!
> It's all about timing, people!
> Just left Tractor Supply with 1 pack of AAA, 2 packs of AA, every pack of D cell batteries they had. All Jobsmart batteries are 1/2 off right now.
> 
> Gonna be a Mojo rotisserie chicken, hash browns, and broccoli and cheese for supper.



I sure hope they're half off tomorrow....gotta make a run to TS for dog food


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yer killin` me....



Pics & recipe are comin' I promise! Cake is coolin off right now. Soon as its done I'll ice it & take the pic & post it up!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Pics & recipe are comin' I promise! Cake is coolin off right now. Soon as its done I'll ice it & take the pic & post it up!





Lookin` forward to em!  

Sugar Plum, you killed any more deer yet?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 6, 2012)

OK. I want to know whose bright idea was it to make Bubba a mod. We went to run some errand, including a grocery run. When we got home he put down the groceries and went straight to the puter. Did he take the time to put the ice cream in the freezer? Nnnooooo!! He had "work" to do so he didn't have time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> OK. I want to know whose bright idea was it to make Bubba a mod. We went to run some errand, including a grocery run. When we got home he put down the groceries and went straight to the puter. Did he take the time to put the ice cream in the freezer? Nnnooooo!! He had "work" to do so he didn't have time.






Howdy, Ma`am...


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Ma`am...



It wasn't you, was it? I like you too much to be mad at you which will be really frustrating.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> It wasn't you, was it? I like you too much to be mad at you which will be really frustrating.





Well....can`t remember....


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2012)

It oughta be illegal to pay with hand fulls of pennies....



Hello folks ...


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Well....can`t remember....



Did he at least get the secret decoder ring?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Did he at least get the secret decoder ring?





Don`t rile him up. He now has the power to put you in timeout.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t rile him up. He now has the power to put you in timeout.



I think he's a little smarter than that. I have powers too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Sugar Plum, you killed any more deer yet?



I haven't killed a single one yet 

Gonna have to call and beg the processors for leftovers


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I haven't killed a single one yet
> 
> Gonna have to call and beg the processors for leftovers





Bless your heart! Season ain`t over by a long shot.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2012)

Evening yongins, going to bed early tonight, gonna head out at daylight in the morning for Georgia.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yongins, going to bed early tonight, gonna head out at daylight in the morning for Georgia.



What parts of the state are you visiting?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yongins, going to bed early tonight, gonna head out at daylight in the morning for Georgia.



Evenin Pops!! Stop off in Virginia and have a


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Bless your heart! Season ain`t over by a long shot.



I know. Gotta find the time to. Rob's been workin' outta town every day this past 2 weeks 

Tomorrow, he's headed to Brunswick for the day


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats Bama,

Read  all them MOD rules i bet in small print you get to be responsible for us and our actions 

Good luck in the woods.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re on Moderator Call this weekend...






rhbama3 said:


> uh uh.....
> Elfii didn't tell me how long the training wheels take to get here. You know how slow the lee county post office is.
> Still reading the mod stuff and trying to decipher what i'm reading.






rhbama3 said:


> and you wonder why you aren't on my friends list.....
> 
> 
> Don't encourage her!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Don`t rile him up. He now has the power to put you in timeout.


Sort of what I was thinking about!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2012)

Well it is POETS day and I am getting an early start but will bet I have to stay late anyhow.

Here is the eye opener for Fryda


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Friday to all of you this morning.

Well I woke up at 3:34 AM and I finally decided to get up at 4 AM this morning only to find a big ole "white screen" staring me in the face instead.  Shucks, I just decided to wash a couple of loads of laundry, pay the bills, address some Christmas cards, read yesterday's newspaper while I am still waiting on today's edition, eat a little breakfast etc.  Heck, I am BORED this morning.

With all of that already done, I am going to have a busy day today with first a meeting at the cemetery this morning, then lunch with my best friend and then go to my high school football playoff game tonight.  If we can pull off a win tonight, then I will be able to sit in my normal front row 50 yard line seat in the Dome next weekend for the Championship game.  

Hope all of you have a good day as well.  Now give me more of that coffee, please.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz. DAY FRIDAY, DAY FRIDAY, yaaaaayyyyy


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2012)

good morning children


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

Mernin fridayeans..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 7, 2012)

moaning folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2012)

Live from da tree!
A lot windier than I expected. Already watched a dead pine crash on the ridge across from me. Pretty impressive watching it break apart as it fell. Can't help but think it scared everything into the next county.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Good Friday morning drivelers! Bama,  ought to be a good morning, chooot em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2012)

spicy hot beef an bean bereatow will set you free my friends!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Live from da tree!
> A lot windier than I expected. Already watched a dead pine crash on the ridge across from me. Pretty impressive watching it break apart as it fell. Can't help but think it scared everything into the next county.


 Knock'em Down WobertWoooo!!!


blood on the ground said:


> spicy hot beef an bean _*bereatow*_ will set you free my friends!


 translate, lawd, you're gettin 'bout as bad as Beekus!
Hey ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> spicy hot beef an bean bereatow will set you free my friends!


I want one.


Keebs said:


> Knock'em Down WobertWoooo!!!
> 
> translate, lawd, you're gettin 'bout as bad as Beekus!
> Hey ya'll!!!!!!!



Mornin woman.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I want one.
> 
> 
> Mornin woman.



they are a dolla at walmart.... not sure how safe but they are cheeeep


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> they are a dolla at walmart.... not sure how safe but they are cheeeep



You'll be having some quality throne time very soon


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I want one.
> 
> 
> Mornin woman.





blood on the ground said:


> they are a dolla at walmart.... not sure how safe but they are cheeeep


 ok, understand what you were saying now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

Why y'all bustin on my peeps food?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why y'all bustin on my peeps food?



it will kilt you


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2012)

tadeaf!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it will kilt you


KANG BLOOD. Awwwwww Hail. It's gonna be a good day.



blood on the ground said:


> tadeaf!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it will kilt you



You don't like rocket propulsion?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> KANG BLOOD. Awwwwww Hail. It's gonna be a good day.



Yes,yes it is 

p.s. the f is silent in tadeaf


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't like rocket propulsion?



that aint the problem, its the back fire that will get ya


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> KANG BLOOD. Awwwwww Hail. It's gonna be a good day.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> that aint the problem, its the back fire that will get ya



Back blast area clear!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Back blast area clear!



HEY Birfday Girl!!!!

You wearin yo birfday suit today?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Back blast area clear!


 Hiya Sista............. chk your pm's AND your BD thread!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY Birfday Girl!!!!
> 
> You wearin yo birfday suit today?


 you know good & well she is!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY Birfday Girl!!!!
> 
> You wearin yo birfday suit today?


Always 


Keebs said:


> Hiya Sista............. chk your pm's AND your BD thread!
> 
> you know good & well she is!!!!!!!!



 

Checking!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2012)

Slipped and fell in the shower, I hurt my back sumpin ferious . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slipped and fell in the shower, I hurt my back sumpin ferious . . .



oh my goodness


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slipped and fell in the shower, I hurt my back sumpin ferious . . .



I TOLD you not to do Yoga in da shower!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slipped and fell in the shower, I hurt my back sumpin ferious . . .



I have to ask; what were ya doin in there that made ya fall?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slipped and fell in the shower, I hurt my back sumpin ferious . . .


And I thought we had a small eartquake up here. 
Seriously, not good. Hope you're OK



hdm03 said:


> I have to ask; what were ya doin in there that made ya fall?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slipped and fell in the shower, I hurt my back sumpin ferious . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slipped and fell in the shower, I hurt my back sumpin ferious . . .



Dang man....hope you're ok!! 

Mornin Kids!!! Playin is over with, time to go to work today @ 2:00.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 7, 2012)

Playing nakkid twista in da shower is hazadous to ur health


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Playing nakkid twista in da shower is hazadous to ur health



Specially when u play it by yoself


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh well, tried to get my drivel fix.....guess it ain't happenin!!! 

CYL!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2012)

todays advice, never ever under any circumstance take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Specially when u play it by yoself



I guess the little fella got a little too aggressive


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang man....hope you're ok!!
> 
> Mornin Kids!!! Playin is over with, time to go to work today @ 2:00.





Hornet22 said:


> Specially when u play it by yoself





Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, tried to get my drivel fix.....guess it ain't happenin!!!
> 
> CYL!!





blood on the ground said:


> todays advice, never ever under any circumstance take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slipped and fell in the shower, I hurt my back sumpin ferious . . .



Dang! Hope you're alright! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I thought we had a small eartquake up here.
> Seriously, not good. Hope you're OK







boneboy96 said:


> Playing nakkid twista in da shower is hazadous to ur health






Hornet22 said:


> Specially when u play it by yoself




Sorry Quack but that was funny!



blood on the ground said:


> todays advice, never ever under any circumstance take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night!!!!












Alright y'all I posted up the Peanut Butter Recipe in the cafe!


I gotta go pack! Hey Mrs.H22 I'll be out y'alls way again this weekend & I'm bring in the cake w/ me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> todays advice, never ever under any circumstance take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night!!!!

















 You are killing me. People in the office looking at me funny again. Sometimes ya just can't hold a good laugh in. 


Crickett said:


> Dang! Hope you're alright!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



REALLY?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slipped and fell in the shower, I hurt my back sumpin ferious . . .


Dang dude, we need to come install some of them grab bars in your tub like for them old people.


Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, tried to get my drivel fix.....guess it ain't happenin!!!
> 
> CYL!!


Hey Jeffro, bye Jeffro



Hornet22 said:


> Specially when u play it by yoself






blood on the ground said:


> todays advice, never ever under any circumstance take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night!!!!



I'll try to remember that. 

Taco bell fo luch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2012)

I was washing my footsies.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was washing my footsies.



Tried to pick both of'em up at da same time again huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Tried to pick both of'em up at da same time again huh?


----------



## win280 (Dec 7, 2012)

Some of the WOW's needs to apply to represent Ga.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=727496


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Tried to pick both of'em up at da same time again huh?





mudracing101 said:


>






Buncha comedians, wanna make fun of somebody who's in severe pain.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Tried to pick both of'em up at da same time again huh?


 know from 'spirence, huh?
<---- left over chili, anyone got a zantac?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2012)

win280 said:


> Some of the WOW's needs to apply to represent Ga.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=727496






Only thing the drivelin WOW's kill is a mixed drank, or a cold beer . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only thing the drivelin WOW's kill is a mixed drank, or a cold beer . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only thing the drivelin WOW's kill is a mixed drank, or a cold beer . . .



We'z purty good at it too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z purty good at it too.






Ya'll are prufessionals !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only thing the drivelin WOW's kill is a mixed drank, or a cold beer . . .



True... true dat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> todays advice, never ever under any circumstance take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night!!!!



Did you have a bad dream that you had fallen into a septic tank and couldn't get out?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll are prufessionals !!!!



Lots of practice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2012)

Considering I'm already injured (ya'll oughta SEE the bruise on my buttcrack) think I'll take the 4 wheeler for a spin !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Considering I'm already injured (ya'll oughta SEE the bruise on my buttcrack) think I'll take the 4 wheeler for a spin !!!



No we oughta NOT see the bruises on your buttcrack


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Considering I'm already injured (ya'll oughta SEE the bruise on my buttcrack) think I'll take the 4 wheeler for a spin !!!



Well; post a picture of it big boy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Well; post a picture of it big boy






I might afend someone . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Well; post a picture of it big boy



you don't wont that.... 


hey quack did the #3 i carved out in yer back hair ever grow back in?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I might afend someone . . .



I guess you're right; not too many people like looking at a hairy hiney


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I guess you're right; not too many people like looking at a hairy hiney



Is this turning into another Bigfoot thread?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> know from 'spirence, huh?
> <---- left over chili, anyone got a zantac?



I love me some chili


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Where did everybody go?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Who cares where everybody went.?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Not me cause i'm King.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

A lil boring in here right now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Where did everybody go?





mudracing101 said:


> Who cares where everybody went.?





mudracing101 said:


> Not me cause i'm King.





mudracing101 said:


> A lil boring in here right now.



says who you look like you're having a fine time rite by your lonesome. 

AWWWWWW HAIL KANG MUD.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> A lil boring in here right now.



Quack's Crack runned erybody off.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> says who you look like you're having a fine time rite by your lonesome.
> 
> AWWWWWW HAIL KANG MUD.


I'm easily entertained


Hornet22 said:


> Quack's Crack runned erybody off.



 You are on a roll today.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 7, 2012)

Awww hail King Mud


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z purty good at it too.


 we are, aren't we?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll are prufessionals !!!!





mudracing101 said:


> True... true dat.


 you boyzz ain't so bad yursevles, ya know!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you have a bad dream that you had fallen into a septic tank and couldn't get out?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lots of practice.





mudracing101 said:


> Not me cause i'm King.





mudracing101 said:


> A lil boring in here right now.


 work!!  Last day of sign ups and of COURSE everyone WAITS until the LAST day!  Oh, already getting the phone calls "Oh, I'm out of town until after ya'll close, can you pencil him in & I'll come by Monday to pay??"


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm easy










hdm03 said:


> Awww hail King Mud


whatifIdon't?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we are, aren't we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kwit yer laughin women 


did you find someone yet? bet ya didn't even ax


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> whatifIdon't?



It's optional


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> It's optional



no it aint. You gotta hail da KANG.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Kwit yer laughin women
> 
> 
> did you find someone yet? bet ya didn't even ax


 you don't know me very well if ya think I didn't......... one is the same size & the other is "set" .......... have you checked locally?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> no it aint. You gotta hail da KANG.


but I used the last that was in the freezer and it ain't hailed here lately!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> no it aint. You gotta hail da KANG.



We only usually get sleet this time of year.

Awe Sleet da Kang!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you don't know me very well if ya think I didn't......... one is the same size & the other is "set" .......... have you checked locally?



not yet, i will find someone, i just want it to go to the right folks  someone who could yous them and it be a surprize


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> not yet, i will find someone, i just want it to go to the right folks  someone who could yous them and it be a surprize



I aint got no leads eifer
You so danged shweet.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> not yet, i will find someone, i just want it to go to the right folks  someone who could yous them and it be a surprize


 I understand, I ain't give up yet!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank I might go up on the mountain and cut me a load firewood tommorrow !! Maybe look fer some bigfeet or turn  a squirrel dog or two loose !! Anybody wanna come help ??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Thank I might go up on the mountain and cut me a load firewood tommorrow !! Maybe look fer some bigfeet or turn  a squirrel dog or two loose !! Anybody wanna come help ??


 sure, I'll guard the cooler!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sure, I'll guard the cooler!



No coolers  !! But you could guard the stump hole !! That's where the refreshments are kept !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 7, 2012)

Another meth head was killit up here wed.. That is 2 in the las month and a half or so !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> No coolers  !! But you could guard the stump hole !! That's where the refreshments are kept !!


alrighty then!


greg_n_clayton said:


> Another meth head was killit up here wed.. That is 2 in the las month and a half or so !!


 I know we have them bad here, but it seems you hear of more deaths in "north ga" than down here............


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Another meth head was killit up here wed.. That is 2 in the las month and a half or so !!



that stuff will grab hold of a feller and not let go! Lord i hope my youngans don't ever choose that path.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> that stuff will grab hold of a feller and not let go! Lord i hope my youngans don't ever choose that path.


 had a kid that used to ride my bus get on that stuff, AFTER he had kids, spent time in jail for it too, I pray everyday he stays clean!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 7, 2012)

I know we have them bad here, but it seems you hear of more deaths in "north ga" than down here............ [/QUOTE]

They killin each other !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I know we have them bad here, but it seems you hear of more deaths in "north ga" than down here............



They killin each other !!![/QUOTE]

Zombies


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They killin each other !!!



Zombies[/QUOTE]

From what I hear about the stuff, after bein' up fer days on end....they really can think they are seeing zoombies !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Happy Weekend erybody. Over and out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend erybody. Over and out.



bye


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend erybody. Over and out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend erybody. Over and out.



See YA!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you don't wont that....
> 
> 
> hey quack did the #3 i carved out in yer back hair ever grow back in?





hdm03 said:


> I guess you're right; not too many people like looking at a hairy hiney







According to some of my past coaches, I don't have a hair on my buttocks/back . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> According to some of my past coaches, I don't have a hair on my buttocks/back . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> According to some of my past coaches, I don't have a hair on my buttocks/back . . .





Keebs said:


>



I didn't know Quack went to Penn State?!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> According to some of my past coaches, I don't have a hair on my buttocks/back . . .



Buy stock in Gillette.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs, the only person sweet enough to call and check on me, soooooooooo I sent her a pic of my bruised buttocks.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs, the only person sweet enough to call and check on me, soooooooooo I sent her a pic of my bruised buttocks.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs, the only person sweet enough to call and check on me, soooooooooo I sent her a pic of my bruised buttocks.


 you need to tell'em how ya landed!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs, the only person sweet enough to call and check on me, soooooooooo I sent her a pic of my bruised buttocks.



Butt, I've had u in my thoughts all afternoon


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs, the only person sweet enough to call and check on me, soooooooooo I sent her a pic of my bruised buttocks.



I'm sooooo glad i didnt get your number and call


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Butt, I've had u in my thoughts all afternoon





mudracing101 said:


> I'm sooooo glad i didnt get your number and call


 but he's got such a sseeexxxyyyyyyvoice!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> According to some of my past coaches, I don't have a hair on my buttocks/back . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't know Quack went to Penn State?!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2012)

Sup folks ... slow day at werk.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup folks ... slow day at werk.


 like that avatar!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2012)

Gnats, no see ums, and skeeters in december? Seriously?
Sitting on a ridge overlooking a thick creek bottom( dried up).  Nothing but two owls cursing each other and some squirrels. I hate warm weather hunting.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Gnats, no see ums, and skeeters in december? Seriously?
> Sitting on a ridge overlooking a thick creek bottom( dried up).  Nothing but two owls cursing each other and some squirrels. I hate warm weather hunting.


 Mmmmeeeeeeetooooo!  But good luck!!!!!!! at least you're out there!


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> like that avatar!





rhbama3 said:


> Gnats, no see ums, and skeeters in december? Seriously?
> Sitting on a ridge overlooking a thick creek bottom( dried up).  Nothing but two owls cursing each other and some squirrels. I hate warm weather hunting.



I know it ... my hands are bit up! I was going to go after work today but its warm and the amount of time i was gunna get VS the amount of gas it would take ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Gnats, no see ums, and skeeters in december? Seriously?
> Sitting on a ridge overlooking a thick creek bottom( dried up).  Nothing but two owls cursing each other and some squirrels. I hate warm weather hunting.



Hadnt heard from ya since this morning , figured you were skinnin deer.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hadnt heard from ya since this morning , figured you were skinnin deer.


 and it ain't RAININ neither!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and it ain't RAININ neither!



Yeah, his luck is getting better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

King


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King


 I'm tellin ya, you is addicted!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm tellin ya, you is addicted!



Nah,,,, but any who's , you bout ready to go


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nah,,,, but any who's , you bout ready to go


 you betcha!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Later ya'll, time to get. Have a good weekend. I'm out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you need to tell'em how ya landed!





Half in and half out of the shower, back laying on the hump, head on da floor, the rest of my sexiesnest was in da tub.





rhbama3 said:


> Gnats, no see ums, and skeeters in december? Seriously?
> Sitting on a ridge overlooking a thick creek bottom( dried up).  Nothing but two owls cursing each other and some squirrels. I hate warm weather hunting.






Becoming a Mod hasn't increased yo luck ??


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Half in and half out of the shower, back laying on the hump, head on da floor, the rest of my sexiesnest was in da tub.



I thought only old people fell in the tub


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2012)

Friday night is not supposed to be this quiet.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Becoming a Mod hasn't increased yo luck ??



You're kidding, right?!!  

I have a job interview Thursday!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> You're kidding, right?!!
> 
> I have a job interview Thursday!!!



I thought you had a job? 

Oh, and I have a couple of new avatar choices for Rob.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you had a job?



I do. But I hate it. Three managers have left and instead of filling those positions, they just give me that work. I now have the entire undergraduate nursing program, and 3 graduate programs. And our Asst Dean for online left so I have some of those duties also. I'm only being paid to manage the undergraduate programs. 

Oh, and I have a couple of new avatar choices for Rob.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 703353
> 
> View attachment 703354



Um, he can't fix anything till his training wheels come in. Then someone is going to have to show him how to attach them to his computer.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> You're kidding, right?!!
> 
> I have a job interview Thursday!!!





Bubbette said:


> I do. But I hate it. Three managers have left and instead of filling those positions, they just give me that work. I now have the entire undergraduate nursing program, and 3 graduate programs. And our Asst Dean for online left so I have some of those duties also. I'm only being paid to manage the undergraduate programs.


 dang!!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dang!!!!!



One person has been gone since September. They posted the position this week. I interview with the one who left in September. We've worked together for the past 5 years at 2 different schools. I'm pretty hopeful I'll get the job. This school has problems, but nothing like what I'm dealing with now. And I'll get to go to Colorado once/month. That will be fun. I like to travel.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 7, 2012)

The week is over so i did my 1 meal per week cooking agreement.

Sent the wife to a local diner for cheeze grits green beans and sweet potatoes.

I cooked the trout that we caught wed.
Now i am in the recliner, wife is on the couch and we are both about to bust!!!
Life ain't so bad.

Oh wait i have been informed that there is nanner puddin in the fridge

Hope ya'll  have a goodun


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> One person has been gone since September. They posted the position this week. I interview with the one who left in September. We've worked together for the past 5 years at 2 different schools. I'm pretty hopeful I'll get the job. This school has problems, but nothing like what I'm dealing with now. And I'll get to go to Colorado once/month. That will be fun. I like to travel.


's going up for ya, you deserve it, my girl!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The week is over so i did my 1 meal per week cooking agreement.
> 
> Sent the wife to a local diner for cheeze grits green beans and sweet potatoes.
> 
> ...


*Perk* Nanner puddin???????????


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 's going up for ya, you deserve it, my girl!



Thanks. I can't wait. I just have to make sure Jennifer is able to finish school, preferably for the same amount we're paying now (nothing). 



Keebs said:


> *Perk* Nanner puddin???????????



I LOVE nanner puddin!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

Watch out everbody! Bubba's gettin his trainin wheels put on.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Thanks. I can't wait. I just have to make sure Jennifer is able to finish school, preferably for the same amount we're paying now (nothing).
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE nanner puddin!






Bubbette said:


> Watch out everbody! Bubba's gettin his trainin wheels put on.


Safety glasses on, check, extra drink ready, check, let the fun begin! Are pics available???


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Safety glasses on, check, extra drink ready, check, let the fun begin! Are pics available???



He's about to be dangerous. Mod 101 is complete and now he's "playin." Drivel safe everyone.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 7, 2012)

Colorado? you gonna bring us back some of that new medicine?

Quack needs some for his boo boo.


Good luck on the job.


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2012)

Just burned a buncha fat wood and smoked my hunting clothes and back pack in it ... dunno if it'll help or not but atleast ill smell good.

Gunna try and see if i can wake up at a reasonable time in the morning ... if the last two weeks are any clue, ill be afternoon huntin.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Colorado? you gonna bring us back some of that new medicine?
> 
> Quack needs some for his boo boo.
> 
> ...



What new medicine? And I don't think there's a medicine around that can help Quack.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 7, 2012)

They just made it legal in 2 states


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs, I've been banned from chocolate martinis. You remember the episode a couple of years ago? Well, last week Mini Me was having some rough times so I went to Statesboro, picked her up, and took her to Savannah for a night. The plan was to spend the next day playing in Savannah to get her mind off her issues and then take her back to school. I decided I needed some R&R too, so I got me a chocolate martini from the bar and took it to the room to watch tv with Mini Me. I drank about half of it and was watching tv. My phone rang and I reached over to answer it, knocking my drink off into my tennis shoes. I put a towel in the worst one to hopefully soak up some of the drink. The next day the shoe was sticky and gross and STANK!! It was the only pair of shoes I took with me, so I had to choice but to wear them. Especially when Mini Me woke up the next morning complaining of a headache, sore throat, and fever. Yep, her temp was 102 so me and my alcoholic shoes had to find a doc in Savannah. I kept gettin funny looks from the nurses and the doc. I'm sure I smelled like a distillery and they wondered what kind of mother I was, drinking so early in the day and then taking my daughter to a doc. Plus the fact that the shoe made a funny sound on the uncarpeted floor as it stuck to the floor with each step.


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> They just made it legal in 2 states



It'll be interesting to see how long it lasts. I figure it will be short lived, but who knows .. maybe other states will follow suit. Still against federal law i hear, just now the state will turn their heads.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 7, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Um, he can't fix anything till his training wheels come in. Then someone is going to have to show him how to attach them to his computer.


The Man is dangerous now!!..........He has seen the Ban Button.........As well as another few cool tools


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> He's about to be dangerous. Mod 101 is complete and now he's "playin." Drivel safe everyone.


 maybe I needs to say "G'nite Gracie"!!!!!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Colorado? you gonna bring us back some of that new medicine?
> Quack needs some for his boo boo.
> Good luck on the job.


 I likes the way you think!


slip said:


> Just burned a buncha fat wood and smoked my hunting clothes and back pack in it ... dunno if it'll help or not but atleast ill smell good.
> 
> Gunna try and see if i can wake up at a reasonable time in the morning ... if the last two weeks are any clue, ill be afternoon huntin.


Hhhhmmm, I always thought they'd run from "burned smells" but I've also hunted in clothes I was wearing while I grilled the night before, let me know your results!
Want/need a wake up call??? Mud LOVES getting up early on the weekends, I'll get him to call ya!


Bubbette said:


> What new medicine? And I don't think there's a medicine around that can help Quack.


Oh yeah der is!!! puff-puff-pass


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The Man is dangerous now!!..........He has seen the Ban Button.........As well as another few cool tools



I better ALWAYS be safe, if he knows what's good for him.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah der is!!! puff-puff-pass



I don't think that can help Quack. Maybe give him the munchies, but that's about all. Quack is always gonna be Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Keebs, I've been banned from chocolate martinis. You remember the episode a couple of years ago? Well, last week Mini Me was having some rough times so I went to Statesboro, picked her up, and took her to Savannah for a night. The plan was to spend the next day playing in Savannah to get her mind off her issues and then take her back to school. I decided I needed some R&R too, so I got me a chocolate martini from the bar and took it to the room to watch tv with Mini Me. I drank about half of it and was watching tv. My phone rang and I reached over to answer it, knocking my drink off into my tennis shoes. I put a towel in the worst one to hopefully soak up some of the drink. The next day the shoe was sticky and gross and STANK!! It was the only pair of shoes I took with me, so I had to choice but to wear them. Especially when Mini Me woke up the next morning complaining of a headache, sore throat, and fever. Yep, her temp was 102 so me and my alcoholic shoes had to find a doc in Savannah. I kept gettin funny looks from the nurses and the doc. I'm sure I smelled like a distillery and they wondered what kind of mother I was, drinking so early in the day and then taking my daughter to a doc. Plus the fact that the shoe made a funny sound on the uncarpeted floor as it stuck to the floor with each step.


OMG tooo Funny, I know it wasn't then, but yes, knowing the history and knowing you.........


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, I always thought they'd run from "burned smells" but I've also hunted in clothes I was wearing while I grilled the night before, let me know your results!
> Want/need a wake up call??? Mud LOVES getting up early on the weekends, I'll get him to call ya!



I've heard it both ways, good and bad ... we'll see!
I wouldnt want to do that to him, i have no control over what comes out of my mouth when somebody wakes me up before noon.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I don't think that can help Quack. Maybe give him the munchies, but that's about all. _*Quack is always gonna be Quack.*_


 True dat!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

slip said:


> I've heard it both ways, good and bad ... we'll see!
> I wouldnt want to do that to him, i have no control over what comes out of my mouth when somebody wakes me up before noon.


I'll make ya a deal, if *I* get up early enough to go, I'll make sure YOU are up early enough!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have found my targets for the next two days! The Boar goes to the ravine and the sow is going for a truck ride. I see smoked link sausage in her future...


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OMG tooo Funny, I know it wasn't then, but yes, knowing the history and knowing you.........



I bought new tennis shoes last weekend. I'm tryin to find a way to blame it on Bubba, but since he wasn't there . . . well, it's kinda hard. At least no one has to dream about cleaning chocolate martini out of a keyboard again.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 7, 2012)

Slip remember who is running the fed gov't. You think they could inforce a  simple law?

I figgered if Quack had some he would not be able to get off the couch and hurt himself........ any more than usual anyways.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Evening ya'll

Happy holidays and best wishes

I'm bored.

Thinking about taking the dog out mole hunting.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I have found my targets for the next two days! The Boar goes to the ravine and the sow is going for a truck ride. I see smoked link sausage in her future...


 meat in the freezer is well, meat in the freezer!


Bubbette said:


> I bought new tennis shoes last weekend. I'm tryin to find a way to blame it on Bubba, but since he wasn't there . . . well, it's kinda hard. At least no one has to dream about cleaning chocolate martini out of a keyboard again.


 I bet if we *brainstormed* we could find a way to blame him, buuuuuuut since he's an "almightmod" now, we might better not!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Evening ya'll
> 
> Happy holidays and best wishes
> 
> ...


Hey Dude, how's it going?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello kids!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2012)

Somebody better start a new one cause i got this shiny red button to try out.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello kids!!



'Sup Jeffro!!

Alright folks ya'll go on ahead, and start another one so Bama can get some experience!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Somebody better start a new one cause i got this shiny red button to try out.


I see you found it!!


----------

